# Goats Livin' it Up!



## Cedarwinds Farm

I put my girls out in a new section of pasture today. I always like to see their joy and top speed eating habits as they dig into a new place. I really messed them up by pasturing them on the other side of the property from where they've been all year up to this point.
Sunday proudly led the baby herd off down the road, in the direction we always go. "Come on, kids! Let's go munch on the red bud trees! I know the way!"
I wrangled the three adult does on a lead line. Josie dug in her heels and glared at me. "You crazy woman! Why are we going back toward the barn? We've already BEEN milked!"
Little Beaut, Josie's kid, was torn between her allegiance to her friends and her need to stay with mom. She stood in the middle, between the two opposing parties, and hollered.
We eventually got lined out, and I think everyone is happy now, over their heads in yummy weeds.


----------



## DDFN

They always crack me up when they do that after being in a habit. The last two weeks I have been trying to get my girls adjusted to the new field. Took them over to the horse pasture and the small apple orchard. We had a huge late frost that took out the apple crop so I was going to let them do some pruning for me. They follow me out but when I try to leave then they run back towards the barn everytime.


----------



## ksalvagno

Fun!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They look so happy & healthy! Good Job!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

DDFN said:


> They always crack me up when they do that after being in a habit. The last two weeks I have been trying to get my girls adjusted to the new field. Took them over to the horse pasture and the small apple orchard. We had a huge late frost that took out the apple crop so I was going to let them do some pruning for me. They follow me out but when I try to leave then they run back towards the barn everytime.


I hate that you lost your apples! It is funny that goats sometimes act like you're torturing them when all you're trying to do is give them something to eat. I've been training some of my goats for about 3 years now, and it's taken that long for some of them to decide they were ok out in the pasture.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> They look so happy & healthy! Good Job!


Oh, thank you!


----------



## Tanya

Ooh I see you have cosmos in your fields. Those are not weeds those are pretty flowers... and goat munchies....
Stunning herd.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Look at those floppy-eared happy goats! So cute. It’s funny when they put up a fuss because it’s not routine then end up doing something that makes them so happy. It’s just like children.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> Ooh I see you have cosmos in your fields. Those are not weeds those are pretty flowers... and goat munchies....
> Stunning herd.


Thanks! Around here, we call those flowers chicory. They grow everywhere, and I love those bright blue blossoms!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Look at those floppy-eared happy goats! So cute. It’s funny when they put up a fuss because it’s not routine then end up doing something that makes them so happy. It’s just like children.


They are very human sometimes...with those big, stubborn attitudes. They think they know what's best. I bet you've already started running into some of that with your kids.


----------



## alwaystj9

Pretty pix & pretty goats. Those blue flowers are called Cornflowers in my area!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> They are very human sometimes...with those big, stubborn attitudes. They think they know what's best. I bet you've already started running into some of that with your kids.


You’d win that bet.  
Goats are such characters. If I would have known what personalities they had, I would have gotten them years ago.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The girls, waiting for me at the gate this evening. Just two days, and they've already made quite a difference here! The chicory flowers have all been neatly eaten from the stems. 😂


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

alwaystj9 said:


> Pretty pix & pretty goats. Those blue flowers are called Cornflowers in my area!


Thank you! I wonder now how many different regional names that type of flower has? 🤔


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Please ignore my spotty skin. I've had the chickenpox. The doelings looked like they were posing for one of those teenage girl selfie groupings, so I figured I'd oblige them with a selfie. 

















I opened up a fairly large woodlot area for the girls. There haven't been any goats in here since the boys overwintered here, so there's quite a bit to eat. I figured I'd better walk out there and make sure the fence was still functional...plus, it was good morning for a pre-breakfast walk in the woods. The goats are really going after the spicebush, and the woods smell heavenly!
































Pippi, in a golden glow








And I found a Luna moth


----------



## Tanya

I love yhe Luna moth. Your goats are in goat heaven on earth


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful pictures.Thankyou


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Woops! Never responded to the comments here! Thanks, everyone, and I'm glad you're enjoying the photos.
I've been rotating the girls every 4 - 7 days, so they don't over graze the areas they're in. Also trying to keep them as far from the boys as possible, to minimize the risk of accidental breedings.

Little goats on the Prairie.








Pippi enjoys the greenery


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy goat.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

My breakfast egg wore off, and I sat down to rest before climbing back up the hill. Pippi came over to hang out. For a second, I thought she would attempt to lie down _in_ my lap, but she settled for having her ribcage smashed against my kneecap.


----------



## FizzyGoats

She’s such a beautiful goat. All your goats look great. I’m loving these pictures! 

And I’m sorry you had the chickenpox. Was it bad? I’ve never had them and everyone warns me that it’s way worse to get them as an adult.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> She’s such a beautiful goat. All your goats look great. I’m loving these pictures!
> 
> And I’m sorry you had the chickenpox. Was it bad? I’ve never had them and everyone warns me that it’s way worse to get them as an adult.


Thank you! Pippi gets so shiny in the summertime. Her coat just glistens in the sun!
The chickenpox were unpleasant. I'm not a big proponent for being vaccinated for everything, just because you can, but I think I would counsel adults to consider the vax if they never got chicken pox as a kid. Funny thing is, I think I may have just figured out today where I got them! And I think it may have been from a vaccinated family member who was around another person who had the chickenpox but wasn't aware of it yet. They only got a couple spots, but I got a full case. Bizarre, but that's really the only possibility unless it was just a random person in the grocery store. Anyhow, I'm glad that's over!


----------



## toth boer goats

Pretty doe.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Your goats are so stunning! 🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Leave them alone and they'll come home, bringing their udders behind them.

Bringing the girls home at night is probably one of my favorite things to do. Really, about all I have to do is open the gates.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Your goats are so stunning! 🥰





toth boer goats said:


> Pretty doe.


Thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats my favorite part of the day. I dont have dairy, just meat/show goats. In the evening. Its cooling off. The sun is setting, and I open the gates to all my lovelies comeing in to eat. They walk next to me, anxiously waiting their feed. They are so sweet and ready to be at their feeders. Its peaceful and rewarding. A great way to end each day!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Leave them alone and they'll come home, bringing their udders behind them.
> 
> Bringing the girls home at night is probably one of my favorite things to do. Really, about all I have to do is open the gates.
> View attachment 211846


Such a beautiful sight! 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love seeing them all in a line, going along their merry way. Something so serene about it. 

In response to the chickenpox, that had to be terrible. We actually had an outbreak of it in high school. I got two sores on my stomach and that was it. The doc said there’s no way that’d be my reaction as a teenager, so he gave me the vaccine. I’ve heard it is a nightmare to have them when you are past childhood. So glad you’re feeling better and were still out enjoying your herd even when you weren’t feeling great. Definitely dedicated.


----------



## DDFN

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I hate that you lost your apples! It is funny that goats sometimes act like you're torturing them when all you're trying to do is give them something to eat. I've been training some of my goats for about 3 years now, and it's taken that long for some of them to decide they were ok out in the pasture.


I some how missed this comment sorry but thank you. No apple fitters, apple pies or apple butter this year but hoping next season will be better. 

Yes they act like it's the worse thing when we want what's best for them. Silly goats.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thats my favorite part of the day. I dont have dairy, just meat/show goats. In the evening. Its cooling off. The sun is setting, and I open the gates to all my lovelies comeing in to eat. They walk next to me, anxiously waiting their feed. They are so sweet and ready to be at their feeders. Its peaceful and rewarding. A great way to end each day!


Thanks for sharing! 


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Such a beautiful sight! 😊


I think so, too. 


FizzyGoats said:


> I love seeing them all in a line, going along their merry way. Something so serene about it.
> 
> In response to the chickenpox, that had to be terrible. We actually had an outbreak of it in high school. I got two sores on my stomach and that was it. The doc said there’s no way that’d be my reaction as a teenager, so he gave me the vaccine. I’ve heard it is a nightmare to have them when you are past childhood. So glad you’re feeling better and were still out enjoying your herd even when you weren’t feeling great. Definitely dedicated.


My sister offered to do chores for me, but I was treating one goat for udder issues, and another one for mites, and I thought by the time I walked someone else through all of that, it would be simpler to just do it myself. It was sweet of her to offer, though. 


DDFN said:


> I some how missed this comment sorry but thank you. No apple fitters, apple pies or apple butter this year but hoping next season will be better.
> 
> Yes they act like it's the worse thing when we want what's best for them. Silly goats.


Yes, I hope you have a great apple harvest next year! I was looking at our pear tree and realizing that they're ready to pick. That's on the list for this week.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Not a goat, but this is the dog I'm training to be my farm buddy. Belle does great with everyone except the barn cats...for some reason, she barks at them, but not at the two cats who hang out around the house. 🤔 the does are used to her, now, but the doelings are still suspicious. They prance around, hackles raised, tails in the air. Belle just sits there. It's very comical to watch their shenanigans.


----------



## Tanya

She is a beautiful doggy...


----------



## FizzyGoats

She looks so soft and fluffy! And what a sweet face. I lucked into an amazing farm dog. Sounds like you had the same fortune. It’s funny she doesn’t mind the house cats, but the barn cats are on her radar. Maybe she feels like they should be up at the house with the other cats.  I’m sure the goats, cats, and dogs will all work it out shortly. How is she with the birds?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> She looks so soft and fluffy! And what a sweet face. I lucked into an amazing farm dog. Sounds like you had the same fortune. It’s funny she doesn’t mind the house cats, but the barn cats are on her radar. Maybe she feels like they should be up at the house with the other cats.  I’m sure the goats, cats, and dogs will all work it out shortly. How is she with the birds?


Thanks! I have spent less time training her than any other dog I've had, and she is very good! I haven't left her alone with my animals for long periods of time yet. That is when you know for sure if the training sticks or not. She has been very good with my birds. But she did kill one of my sister in law's pullets that SIL was raising here last year. I think she observes which animals are mine, and knows she shouldn't bother them. That could be the issue with the barn cats. My sister normally takes care of them, so maybe in Belle's book they don't really belong. She is very much a one person dog. My mom and I went and bought her together, but I've mostly been the one outside with her, so she thinks she's mine.
I saw posts about your dog, too! He looks like such a sweetheart! A good farm dog is such an asset. We've had a number of them over the years, and we'll sit around and tell stories about them to anyone who is polite enough to listen.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Another Belle photo. She knows she's not allowed into the barn kitchen where we handle the milk, but she pokes the door open with her nose to watch what's going on in there.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Belle is such a pretty girl!! What breed is she (Aussie, Border Collie)/? Glad to hear training her has been going well and that she is a good girl!

Love the picture where she peeking her head in the barn kitchen!! You can tell she knows she's _not_ supposed to be in there!! 🤣 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love that, “I know I can’t come in but I can I please just watch?” look.  She has such an expressive face. 

How odd that she only is good with animals she thinks are yours. She must really be bonded to you and have a deep respect for you. I think my big oaf just loves all the animals and wants them as friends…unless they are squirrels, lizards, or snakes. I’ve heard that dogs don’t bond with poultry, but his best friend is a turkey.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Belle is such a pretty girl!! What breed is she (Aussie, Border Collie)/? Glad to hear training her has been going well and that she is a good girl!
> 
> Love the picture where she peeking her head in the barn kitchen!! You can tell she knows she's _not_ supposed to be in there!! 🤣 🥰


Thank you! She is an English Shepherd. So a very similar breed to a border collie, but she is much more laid back than the majority of border collies I've seen. We also picked the calmest pup from the litter. 


FizzyGoats said:


> I love that, “I know I can’t come in but I can I please just watch?” look.  She has such an expressive face.
> 
> How odd that she only is good with animals she thinks are yours. She must really be bonded to you and have a deep respect for you. I think my big oaf just loves all the animals and wants them as friends…unless they are squirrels, lizards, or snakes. I’ve heard that dogs don’t bond with poultry, but his best friend is a turkey.


She is expressive, and I figure as long as she only watches from the doorway, she is ok. 
I'm glad your boy keeps the snakes and squirrels away! We've had squirrels stealing pears from our tree. There are still plenty for us, but they never did that when we had dogs running loose all the time. I am hoping Belle will learn to chase those types of critters away. 
The dog I had before Belle, a standard Collie named (of all things) Lassie, bonded with a chicken. She would go into the chicken house and start talking to it, and the chicken would talk back. She would lick its rear, just the way a mother dog does with her pups. It was very cute to watch the two of them together.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

It started to rain as I was working on fences, so the girls made room in their shelter for me.








Huckleberry gets a bit grumpy and sad if I don't sit down and spend some quality time with him every once in a while. He likes to just stand right next to me and chew his cud. If I ever get tired of milking, I will just have a herd of wethers. I love my boys!


----------



## MadHouse

I love your goat pictures! You look so happy with them too!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, so adorable, I see the love the goats have for you.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Thank you! She is an English Shepherd. So a very similar breed to a border collie, but she is much more laid back than the majority of border collies I've seen. We also picked the calmest pup from the litter.


You're welcome! Ok, I love English Shepherds! That's really nice she isn't too high energy! We have a Border/Aussie mix, and let me tell you, that boy could run for miles and not get tried! Lol!


----------



## FizzyGoats

It was nice of them to let mom in the shelter. 

That black and white of him snuggling you is frame worthy. Such a great snapshot of a loving relationship.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Mother daughter brunch. I didn't realize until afterward that Josie was sticking her tongue out. 😄








In a few more weeks, the sumac on this hill side will be bright red...if the goats haven't eaten it all yet. 








Pippi is starting to think that _maybe_ she and Sil can be friends. From Sil's perspective, I'm sure this is a great improvement from having Pippi growling at her and biting her ears.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> I love your goat pictures! You look so happy with them too!


I'm glad you enjoy them! I do really enjoy being out with my goats. It's often the best part of my day. 


toth boer goats said:


> Oh my goodness, so adorable, I see the love the goats have for you.


The love is mutual! I never knew animals aside from dogs could be this affectionate.


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You're welcome! Ok, I love English Shepherds! That's really nice she isn't too high energy! We have a Border/Aussie mix, and let me tell you, that boy could run for miles and not get tried! Lol!


I am a low energy individual, so I didn't think I could keep up with a high energy dog. Those dogs that can go and go and go are awesome if you have a job for them, though!


FizzyGoats said:


> It was nice of them to let mom in the shelter.
> 
> That black and white of him snuggling you is frame worthy. Such a great snapshot of a loving relationship.


Yes, I'm glad they made room for me so I didn't get soaked.
Huck was one of my first two goats, and he is my favorite. The rest of the goats have to help pay for themselves, but Huck is a bit of a freeloader. He keeps the bucklings in line and is faithful to come when I call...bringing the rest of the herd behind him.


----------



## Tanya

Beautiful


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I am a low energy individual, so I didn't think I could keep up with a high energy dog. Those dogs that can go and go and go are awesome if you have a job for them, though!


I agree, those kind of dogs are definitely not for everyone. We luckily, have many ways to keep his busy mind and insane energy under control. We have a pond, and he (fortunately) loves to swim! We also try to take him where ever we go, hikes, bike rides, walks, soccer games, etc. And he thinks, that by running around, and around, and around, the goat and chicken pen, he's keeping everyone in and inline! Haha! Some days we are able to play frisbee with him, I say some days because if he doesn't want to play, then there is no possible way to get him to play! Lol! So, between all those different things, we are able to maintain his crazy side! Here's a picture of Ollie. 😁


----------



## Tanya

He looks like an Olie.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I agree, those kind of dogs are definitely not for everyone. We luckily, have many ways to keep his busy mind and insane energy under control. We have a pond, and he (fortunately) loves to swim! We also try to take him where ever we go, hikes, bike rides, walks, soccer games, etc. And he thinks, that by running around, and around, and around, the goat and chicken pen, he's keeping everyone in and inline! Haha! Some days we are able to play frisbee with him, I say some days because if he doesn't want to play, then there is no possible way to get him to play! Lol! So, between all those different things, we are able to maintain his crazy side! Here's a picture of Ollie. 😁
> View attachment 212192


He's beautiful!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Pippi of the fabulous swinging ears!








I've got my goats in a row. Except for Sil. Bless her heart, she's always the one to wander off and get distracted.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love it. And I love the floppy ears!


----------



## toth boer goats

All very nice.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> He's beautiful!


Aww, thank you!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Your goats are so pretty and look like they are living their best life! 🥰


----------



## MadHouse

I have a question for you, @Caileigh Jane Smith , is Huckleberry the same boy as Finn, or are they two different boys?
Also, when you got Sil, i remember you got another doe. Is she still around too? I can’t remember her name.


----------



## Tanya

I just love those ears


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> I have a question for you, @Caileigh Jane Smith , is Huckleberry the same boy as Finn, or are they two different boys?
> Also, when you got Sil, i remember you got another doe. Is she still around too? I can’t remember her name.


Finn was my first buck. So I had Huckleberry and Finn, kind of as a little joke. I sold Finn this spring, since I knew I wanted to keep some bucklings from this year's kids.
Yes, the doe I bought at the same time as Sil was called Myrtle. She was a beauty, but I did not end up keeping her, for a number of reasons. One of them being she was so flighty I figured I would have a lot of trouble trying to keep her in my fences this summer. I did keep both of her kids though, Alf and Cleo, and I really like how they are turning out. Since they are being raised with the rest of my herd, they are much easier to handle than their mother was.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> I love it. And I love the floppy ears!





Tanya said:


> I just love those ears


I love the ears, too. They give the Nubians such a fun character. 


toth boer goats said:


> All very nice.


Thanks! 😁


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Your goats are so pretty and look like they are living their best life! 🥰


Thank you! Yes, they are surrounded by greenery, so I think they're pretty happy!


----------



## MadHouse

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Finn was my first buck. So I had Huckleberry and Finn, kind of as a little joke. I sold Finn this spring, since I knew I wanted to keep some bucklings from this year's kids.
> Yes, the doe I bought at the same time as Sil was called Myrtle. She was a beauty, but I did not end up keeping her, for a number of reasons. One of them being she was so flighty I figured I would have a lot of trouble trying to keep her in my fences this summer. I did keep both of her kids though, Alf and Cleo, and I really like how they are turning out. Since they are being raised with the rest of my herd, they are much easier to handle than their mother was.


Thanks for answering my curious questions!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> Thanks for answering my curious questions!


😊 no problem!
It made me sad to let Finn and Myrtle go, but I felt it was the right decision for the rest of the herd, moving forward. Finn was especially hard, as I'd raised him from a very shy kid to a big, handsome buck who would come running when I called. He loved to stand with his head against me, so I could scratch his neck. His nose would almost reach my shoulder when he stretched his neck out. I hope he's got lots of does to breed in his new home this fall!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

We've got a delightful soft rain today.
Little Beaut doesn't want to get her toes wet. 








Sunday and Cleo don't care








Sil and Pippi weigh their options


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe Little Beaut is a classic goat!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> Awe Little Beaut is a classic goat!


Yes! She made me chuckle.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love all their personalities. Such funny goaties. I only have one doe who is willing to stand in soft rain, the others would be under shelter screaming their heads off for her to get out of the falling drops of death. They even scream at me for being out in the rain.


----------



## MadHouse

When they yell because of rain I always think they are yelling “It’s RAINING!” Like that is a crime of nature.

@Caileigh Jane Smith I love your goats and their pasture pictures! It looks like Pippi and Sil are even closer to being friends now!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

MadHouse said:


> When they yell because of rain I always think they are yelling “It’s RAINING!” Like that is a crime of nature.


That’s all I’ll hear now when my goats are yelling about the rain. 🤣


----------



## Tanya

Yesterday when we had a little drizzel Destiny got into the feed bowl which has a roof, and yelled till Chevani put her back in the night stall. Gizmo looked like he was trying to catch the drops on his tongue. He was upset at being moved... those two goats....


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Haha! That's so funny about the differences between Gizmo and Destiny, Tanya!
Some of my goats legitimately think the weather is my fault. They will come to me and complain if the weather is wrong.
Pippi and Sil definitely like each other, but Pippi doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The coreopsis is blooming beautifully right now, so I snapped a few pictures this morning, while the goats were browsing through it 








































Smile for the camera!


----------



## toth boer goats

So sweet.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> So sweet.


Thanks!


----------



## FizzyGoats

What a beautiful place and beautiful goats!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Sunday admires the green








Cleo pops in to see what I'm doing at the chicken house
















The girls hang out and wait for milking time








Huck, a headless Linus, Alf & Kip








I told Huck to strike a pose. He displayed his fat hams. 😂


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> What a beautiful place and beautiful goats!


Thank you! We have had a fairly moderate summer, so everything is still pretty green. It is beautiful!


----------



## FizzyGoats

It’s so nice when the weather cooperates. Your goats have a great life. I love the pic of Cleo checking out the coop.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

So pretty!!! 🥰 All your goats look like they are in goatie paradise!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Cleo Really Wanted to check out the chicken coop. It reminds me of when a medium sized dog tries to come in through a cat door.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> It’s so nice when the weather cooperates. Your goats have a great life. I love the pic of Cleo checking out the coop.





NigerianNewbie said:


> Cleo Really Wanted to check out the chicken coop. It reminds me of when a medium sized dog tries to come in through a cat door.


Cleo has the goofiest personality. She takes herself very seriously, so that's what makes her antics so comical. All of the kids used to squeeze through the chicken door. I think it was a matter of pride that they could go somewhere the big goats couldn't. Little Beaut used to sleep under the chicken feeder. They never seemed to get into any trouble in the chicken house, so I didn't worry about them. I think they're all too big to fit through the chicken door now.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> So pretty!!! 🥰 All your goats look like they are in goatie paradise!


Thank you! This is a great spot for goats! They are busily eating as much as they can right now, putting on a few extra pounds for winter.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow. Those are some beautiful pictures. You have quite the eye for color & contrast. Your girls are beauties! I love the long wind blown ears..lol so cute. Im wishing for rain to come here. The green is all brown.now. So if you get extra rain..could you send it on down? I would....errrr all mine would appreciate it!😁🐐🐐🐐🐎🐓🐓🐓🐣🐣🐣🐕🐕🐕🦚🦚🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I changed the name of this thread because I take lots of photos of the boys, too. 
I moved the boys to a small strip between the hog pen and the road yesterday. It won't take them long to eat down all the honeysuckle, but they can enjoy it while it lasts. I wasn't sure if they'd stay in, because they don't like hogs, and my aunt's very loud dog is just a few yards further down the road. I went down first thing this morning to check on them, and they were still in and looking pretty happy. 








Huck very gently pulled on my ponytail until I gave him the attention he deserved.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Kip is getting pretty (and fat, and stinky) but still so sweet and easygoing. I've decided to keep him intact for the time being, and breed him to Sil, as Alf will probably not be big enough to do the job. Their kids will be the most calm goat kids ever.


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good, happy goats, happy goat mama.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Kip is a beautiful buck! Glad they stayed to finish that wonderful cleanup job!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I can’t wait until the day comes when Kip and Sil have babies! They will be beautiful and so sweet. I love the pic of Huck cuddling you. 🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow. Those are some beautiful pictures. You have quite the eye for color & contrast. Your girls are beauties! I love the long wind blown ears..lol so cute. Im wishing for rain to come here. The green is all brown.now. So if you get extra rain..could you send it on down? I would....errrr all mine would appreciate it!😁🐐🐐🐐🐎🐓🐓🐓🐣🐣🐣🐕🐕🐕🦚🦚🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐Thanks!


I'd gladly have shared some rain earlier this year! We had I think 10 days of it. Everything was a muddy mess! It has dried out now. We were supposed to get rain today, so I went around and made sure all the goats had decent shelters in their pastures. Naturally, the sky this morning looks clear! Hope you and your critters can get enough rain to supply all your needs!


Moers kiko boars said:


> Kip is a beautiful buck! Glad they stayed to finish that wonderful cleanup job!


Thanks! Yeah, they are happy over there now. I am experimenting with poly rope fencing on this pen, since it's easier to move than electric wire. I figure if it will hold my boys, it will hold all my goats.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> Looking good, happy goats, happy goat mama.


Thanks! If they're happy, I'm happy!


FizzyGoats said:


> I can’t wait until the day comes when Kip and Sil have babies! They will be beautiful and so sweet. I love the pic of Huck cuddling you. 🥰


I am excited, too! Their kids will be darling! I love the variation you get when you cross breeds, too. You don't know what traits will pop out. 
Huck is probably my sweetest goat. I've never had an animal this affectionate besides my dogs.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Alf naps in the ash heap. I don't know why ash heaps are attractive to goats. But we had one in a different pasture, and they all laid in that one, too. Their coats all turned a bit grayish. I figure the ash and charcoal soaks up sun on cold days, making that spot warmer, but yesterday was not cold.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Alf is bringing death naps to a new level. 🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Alf is bringing death naps to a new level. 🤣


I agree! It always looks super unnatural when I see my goats laying flat on their sides!! It kind of freaks me out sometimes too. 🤣


----------



## Tanya

That is super trust


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Sil discovered the wild morning glories on the fence








I put out some corn stalks for the girls to investigate. Sil has figured out how to nibble the corn off the remaining ears. Josie doesn't care. Pippi was trying, but ended up just waving her corn stalk up and down. I took photos through the window, so the quality is poor, but I was laughing at the look on her face.


----------



## Tanya

Who said goats are dumb. This proves other wise.


----------



## toth boer goats

They sure do.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> Who said goats are dumb. This proves other wise.


Sometimes I think goats are a little _too_ smart.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Not goats, but my marigolds are blooming really nicely just now, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## Tanya

Goat breakfast?


----------



## toth boer goats

They are beautiful.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Gorgeous flowers.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Beautiful flowers!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Alfie and Linus being utterly adorable together.
Alf is a total sweetheart. Still just a big baby, and a gentle soul.
Linus has been bucky and pushy since he was about 3 days old. He wasn't supposed to stay here, yet, here we are...I think he has a lot of sweetness deep down inside. Right now, I am working hard to teach him to be respectful with his horns. He wasn't supposed to have horns, but again, here we are.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Be still my heart.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is precious.


----------



## Tanya

That was so heart warming


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Little Beaut digs into her alfalfa. 
I started the weaning process for her last week, so she, Sunday, and Cleo have their own pasture for the time being. I think Cleo may be more upset about the change of routine than Little Beaut is.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I love her little hoof hanging over the edge! 😊💜


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> How cute.


Thanks!


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I love her little hoof hanging over the edge! 😊💜


Me too! I thought it was so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The little girls showing off their new collars. 
Cleo also made her usual valiant attempt to eat my hat.


----------



## FizzyGoats

She just wants a hat to go with her new collar.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> She just wants a hat to go with her new collar.


Maybe she'll be happy if I give her her own hat to chew on!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, but I have to mention this, hopefully the collars are quick release,
especially if they are kept on 24-7 and the are going through shrubs and trees.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Adorable!! I love seeing all the cute pictures your post of you goaties and their adventures!! It brightens my day! 🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The barn floor is gross, but Belle looked so happy this morning I had to take her picture. She tucks up her front paw when she's feeling pleased with herself. All of my dogs have done this. I don't know why, but it's a thing.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> So cute, but I have to mention this, hopefully the collars are quick release,
> especially if they are kept on 24-7 and the are going through shrubs and trees.


Good point! I made these collars myself, and they will break under pressure. In fact, Cleo got upset about being tied up for breakfast yesterday morning, and broke her collar. So she's collar-less again for the time being. 


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Adorable!! I love seeing all the cute pictures your post of you goaties and their adventures!! It brightens my day! 🥰


Thanks! I'm glad you enjoy them! They sure brighten my day, too.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Bella is so beautiful. She does looks pleased with herself and why not? She’s a doll. 

My dog doesn’t tuck his paw but he crosses his front paws and looks very fancy and regal, which makes me laugh because he’s a big goofball.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Bella is so beautiful. She does looks pleased with herself and why not? She’s a doll.
> 
> My dog doesn’t tuck his paw but he crosses his front paws and looks very fancy and regal, which makes me laugh because he’s a big goofball.


Thank you!
That is funny that he crosses his paws. One of our collies used to do that, too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The Nose


----------



## toth boer goats

All too cute.

Glad they break away.


----------



## Tanya

Aaawwww


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The oversight committee.








Who? Me?








Alf just sort of melts when you pet him








Mmmm! Bacon!








The girls foraging beneath the bacon... aka honey locust...tree


----------



## FizzyGoats

Such great pictures. I love that a cat is with two big dogs on the committee.  The goats look happy as can be.


----------



## Goatastic43

Great photos! I was so confused by the bacon joke until I realized it was a leaf!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Pretty pictures!! Love the "bacon tree"- haha! And my goodness, I'm in LOVE with your Collie!! What is his/her name? 🥰 😍


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Such great pictures. I love that a cat is with two big dogs on the committee.  The goats look happy as can be.


That very same morning, the cat was up on the roof, yowling through the bathroom window for me to come out and feed her. Both dogs make a fuss over her and her sister. They might be a little spoiled.


Goatastic43 said:


> Great photos! I was so confused by the bacon joke until I realized it was a leaf!


Haha! I just really thought it looked like she was crunching a nice big piece of bacon.


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Pretty pictures!! Love the "bacon tree"- haha! And my goodness, I'm in LOVE with your Collie!! What is his/her name? 🥰 😍


The goats are really enjoying those locust seed pods right now!
And thanks! The Collie's name is Beau. We used to breed and sell Collie pups, and Beau is the last of our Collies. I've been thinking it might be time to get another Collie pup. Beau is getting older, though he usually doesn't act like it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Sunday and Cleo are learning to stand tethered and wait while Little Beaut slowly, sloooowly finishes her feed ration.
Cleo climbs her tree to pass the time








Sunday goofs around with her feed dish








The lion and the lamb and their morning snack. 








I'm actually very pleased with Belle for sharing. She used to be food aggressive, but she's a lot better now. 








Hey! How come the dog gets the spotlight?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Very cute pictures as always. 😍


----------



## FizzyGoats

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Hey! How come the dog gets the spotlight?
> View attachment 213705


🤣


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Very cute pictures as always. 😍


Thanks! It was weird how pictures just quit working the day I posted these. But the problem seemed to be resolved quickly.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Kip mugs for the camera








I was actually trying to get pictures of the chickens, but oh well!
I had Kip up by the house so he could breed Sil (and accidentally may have bred Sunday through the fence. Woops!) And after that, he decided he didn't want to go back to 'bachelor quarters'. I think he stayed in with the other boys a full 10 minutes before he jumped out and came trotting back to the girls. So he gets to live with the chickens for the time being. I think he's content with that.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Thanks! It was weird how pictures just quit working the day I posted these. But the problem seemed to be resolved quickly.


You're welcome! Yes, that was weird I'm just sooo glad the problem is fixed now! I really missed seeing all the cute pictures everyone was posting that day.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Not goats, but I thought the flowers and grasses looked so pretty, back-lit by the morning sun. We had a heavy dew and frost on the roof this morning.
























And while I'm kneeling down, taking pictures, Huck decides he needs to share the spotlight.
























Harvest cat


----------



## Tanya

Stunning.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The Nose, Part 2


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> Stunning.


Thank you! The light was perfect this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice pictures and animals.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> Nice pictures and animals.


Thank you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

This is not a great photo from an artistic standpoint, but it makes me happy. 
Alf was down with 'the snots' and a fever on Thursday. Poor guy was clearly not feeling good at all. After several days of treatment, he is obviously much happier and is making up for lost time at the hay bucket.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, so glad he’s feeling better. Look at those cute, floppy ears.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is a good picture to see, head deep in there eating, YAY.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, so glad he’s feeling better. Look at those cute, floppy ears.


I do love those ears! He is such a sweetheart, I am glad he's ok.


toth boer goats said:


> That is a good picture to see, head deep in there eating, YAY.


Yes! When they're up to their ears in the hay tub, you know you're winning.  thanks for the dosage help with the antibiotics I asked about on my other thread.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

We're getting some fall colors here!


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## Goatastic43

I always love seeing your goats “livin’ it up” @Cedarwinds Farm! They adorable and your so good at getting good photos!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you!


Goatastic43 said:


> I always love seeing your goats “livin’ it up” @Cedarwinds Farm! They adorable and your so good at getting good photos!


 oh, thank you! It's nice to have a place to share some of my photos. I take so many.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The chilly weather further cements a budding friendship








Acorn time
















We poured concrete yesterday. Even the concrete truck driver commented on how good Belle was in the midst of all the commotion. She was very careful not to walk through the wet concrete, but she caught a little splatter.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. Poor Bella. Have to watch that splatter zone. What a good girl not to walk through it. I’m sure we’d have dog prints all through it here. 

The goats look so sweet and happy. Mine have become little acorn vacuums. It worries me with all the things I’ve read but there is not much I can do about it. Our entire property is covered in them.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Lol. Poor Bella. Have to watch that splatter zone. What a good girl not to walk through it. I’m sure we’d have dog prints all through it here.
> 
> The goats look so sweet and happy. Mine have become little acorn vacuums. It worries me with all the things I’ve read but there is not much I can do about it. Our entire property is covered in them.


You know that my goat browsing policy is pretty much to let the goats decide what they should eat. I haven't run into any problems with the acorns so far. But they have lots of other food options, so they can regulate themselves. The acorns (at least, I'm guessing it's the acorns) do create an extremely rich, creamy milk. It's so thick it clogs up the milk filter. One of my milk jars that sat in the fridge for a few days was over half cream! This happened last year, too, around this time.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> You know that my goat browsing policy is pretty much to let the goats decide what they should eat. I haven't run into any problems with the acorns so far. But they have lots of other food options, so they can regulate themselves. The acorns (at least, I'm guessing it's the acorns) do create an extremely rich, creamy milk. It's so thick it clogs up the milk filter. One of my milk jars that sat in the fridge for a few days was over half cream! This happened last year, too, around this time.


Oh wow. That is so interesting. Once mine are old enough to breed and milk, I’ll definitely watch to see if this happens. That’s a lot of cream! I’ve heard others say their goats get fat and happy on acorns, pack on a few pounds for winter. And there’s literally nothing I can do about it, so mine will eat and enjoy. They have lots of other browse too, and I keep hay out for them 24/7. It makes me feel better to know that other goats eat them and are just fine.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Can't speak about the creaminess of milk, though can say, the goats here have access to 4 types of oak tree leaves and acorns each year. And so far the only problems have been them racing each other to see which one gets the newly fallen prize first. If the winds bring down large amounts at a time inside their lot, I will rake up most of the bounty and watch the tree rats work like little demons to bury the feast.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

NigerianNewbie said:


> Can't speak about the creaminess of milk, though can say, the goats here have access to 4 types of oak tree leaves and acorns each year. And so far the only problems have been them racing each other to see which one gets the newly fallen prize first. If the winds bring down large amounts at a time inside their lot, I will rake up most of the bounty and watch the tree rats work like little demons to bury the feast.


Nothing like some fresh forage to bring out the competition! My goats grunt when they're eating something especially nice, and wag their tails.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Alfie and Kip, my two sweetest boys 








Ooo! You brought us a _wheelbarrow!_
























Cleo is really too big to be a lap goat. She has to settle for squishing right up next to me.


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cuties.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> They are cuties.


Thanks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rain, rain, go away!
Well, I actually enjoy not having to water the garden, but the goats do not like the weather. 

Has it stopped yet?








Should I come out and eat supper, or just stay in here?








Alf hopes that napping will make the rain go away quicker. The chicken hopes that the boys will let her stay in their nice, dry house.


----------



## Tanya

🤣 Destiny and Gizmo know that feeling. Napping only winds the springs in the babies even tighter...


----------



## FizzyGoats

They are so dang cute! We’ve had days of rain. My goats feel their pain, lol. I had to kick my chickens and turkeys out of the goat barn. They were having way too much fun in the new winter straw beds. And all of them are obsessed with the barn and love hanging out in there with the goats. It’s still raining (it’s early morning here) but supposed to let up today. My goats will be wild when I let them out today.  Do yours get a little extra spunky on that first clear day too?


----------



## Tanya

A little spunky is an understatement


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> 🤣 Destiny and Gizmo know that feeling. Napping only winds the springs in the babies even tighter...





FizzyGoats said:


> They are so dang cute! We’ve had days of rain. My goats feel their pain, lol. I had to kick my chickens and turkeys out of the goat barn. They were having way too much fun in the new winter straw beds. And all of them are obsessed with the barn and love hanging out in there with the goats. It’s still raining (it’s early morning here) but supposed to let up today. My goats will be wild when I let them out today.  Do yours get a little extra spunky on that first clear day too?


I think my goats missed the bouncy memo...they bounce as kids, but then they mellow out after a few months. My boys do goof around and spar with each other, but even they are pretty chill in comparison to some of the goat stories I've heard from other people.
Josie, Pippi, and Sunday all have their heat cycles within a few days of each other, so there is a lot of head butting and posturing going on amid the girls at the moment. I'm pretty sure Sil is bred, but I will be certain in a few days, if she doesn't come into heat again.
@FizzyGoats I bet your birds are quite a sight! What do your goats think of them?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rain's over for now, and we are soaking up the sunshine.
Sil was off putzing around by herself and didn't get in any pictures. Josie and Pippi were happy to pose (and nibble my hair).


----------



## toth boer goats

Pretty.


----------



## Tanya

I really love the happiness your animals show.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love those pics. Your goats have the life and they know it.  They always looks so happy and content. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I think my goats missed the bouncy memo...they bounce as kids, but then they mellow out after a few months. My boys do goof around and spar with each other, but even they are pretty chill in comparison to some of the goat stories I've heard from other people.
> Josie, Pippi, and Sunday all have their heat cycles within a few days of each other, so there is a lot of head butting and posturing going on amid the girls at the moment. I'm pretty sure Sil is bred, but I will be certain in a few days, if she doesn't come into heat again.
> @FizzyGoats I bet your birds are quite a sight! What do your goats think of them?


All the goats let the birds peck at their fur. I think they like the “grooming.” One of my goats tries desperately to befriend all the birds. The chickens now consider her a good friend. The turkeys sometimes bully my little goats, so I occasionally run interference on the goats’ behalf. But when they are all getting along and lounging together, the goats sometimes try to chew on the turkeys’ feathers. They’re all still learning but they hang out pretty much all day together and get along well. My goats and chickens pay attention when the turkeys alert to possible predators. When they make a break for it, it’s a flurry of flapping wings and galloping hooves until the chickens, turkeys, and goats make it to safety. It’s pretty funny to watch, especially since I’m usually the safety they are running to. 

And I can’t walk anywhere, even to check the mail, without the entire crew hurrying after me. 

My girls are still young, just about to be 8 months old, and they are as bouncy and playful as when I got them at 10 weeks. They get a case of the zoomies at least weekly and they are hilarious to watch racing around. And I believe they are incapable of just hopping down off anything. There’s always some extra flare to it, a toss of the head, a twist of the body, a kick of the hooves. They are weirdos.


----------



## Tanya

Oh they are very entertaining. The zoomies are amazing and I always love the flair.


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, I can watch them play and be weirdos for a long time.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I got the band back together again.








Little Beaut seems to have lost interest in nursing, so the little girls are living in with the big girls again. I can really see how much the doelings have grown. Sunday is looking almost as big as Sil, now.

My beauties


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> Pretty.





Tanya said:


> I really love the happiness your animals show.


Oh, thank you! I think they do have pretty enjoyable lives for the most part. Though you wouldn't think so if you could hear the discontented bellowing every time one of the girls is in heat. 😆


FizzyGoats said:


> I love those pics. Your goats have the life and they know it.  They always looks so happy and content.
> 
> 
> All the goats let the birds peck at their fur. I think they like the “grooming.” One of my goats tries desperately to befriend all the birds. The chickens now consider her a good friend. The turkeys sometimes bully my little goats, so I occasionally run interference on the goats’ behalf. But when they are all getting along and lounging together, the goats sometimes try to chew on the turkeys’ feathers. They’re all still learning but they hang out pretty much all day together and get along well. My goats and chickens pay attention when the turkeys alert to possible predators. When they make a break for it, it’s a flurry of flapping wings and galloping hooves until the chickens, turkeys, and goats make it to safety. It’s pretty funny to watch, especially since I’m usually the safety they are running to.
> 
> And I can’t walk anywhere, even to check the mail, without the entire crew hurrying after me.
> 
> My girls are still young, just about to be 8 months old, and they are as bouncy and playful as when I got them at 10 weeks. They get a case of the zoomies at least weekly and they are hilarious to watch racing around. And I believe they are incapable of just hopping down off anything. There’s always some extra flare to it, a toss of the head, a twist of the body, a kick of the hooves. They are weirdos.


I can just picture it! It must be quite a sight to see them all hurrying toward you.
My goats and chickens have lived together a lot, and they don't usually interact much. Except that Little Beaut enjoyed chasing the chickens when she was smaller. She had no kids her own age to play with, so she'd goof around with the chickens. I thought I'd lost her a couple of times when I couldn't find her in the pen. Then I'd find her asleep under the chicken feeder. She would crawl in through the chicken door and take a little nap.


Tanya said:


> Oh they are very entertaining. The zoomies are amazing and I always love the flair.





toth boer goats said:


> Haha, I can watch them play and be weirdos for a long time.


Yes! I love watching the kids play. The most amazing is when they run up the side of a tree and back flip off. They land perfectly every time.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

My brother's kiddos came over today. They all enjoy helping with my chores. My niece is especially interested in the animals, and is really very helpful. She reminds me of myself at that age. Here she is, having a little chat with Alf.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I got the band back together again.
> View attachment 214821
> 
> Little Beaut seems to have lost interest in nursing, so the little girls are living in with the big girls again. I can really see how much the doelings have grown. Sunday is looking almost as big as Sil, now.
> 
> My beauties
> View attachment 214823
> 
> View attachment 214824
> 
> View attachment 214825
> 
> View attachment 214838
> 
> View attachment 214842
> 
> View attachment 214839


Your land and your goats are so beautiful!



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I can just picture it! It must be quite a sight to see them all hurrying toward you.


I’ve had more than one delivery driver pause their hurried route to take a picture of me walking to the gate to get the package with ALL the crazy animals following me. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> My brother's kiddos came over today. They all enjoy helping with my chores. My niece is especially interested in the animals, and is really very helpful. She reminds me of myself at that age. Here she is, having a little chat with Alf.
> View attachment 214878


That is so adorable! There’s nothing quite like the connection between children and animals.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Your land and your goats are so beautiful!
> 
> 
> I’ve had more than one delivery driver pause their hurried route to take a picture of me walking to the gate to get the package with ALL the crazy animals following me.
> 
> 
> That is so adorable! There’s nothing quite like the connection between children and animals.


Thanks! I am blessed to be surrounded by beauty every single day.
I love your turkey stories! They always make me smile. You describe them so well.
Yes, animals are good for kiddos...and vice versa. My girls are so gentle with the little ones. Well, Sil is still scared of children. I don't think there were many children around at her old home, but she's getting better. The other girls are all good with the children.
I gave the kiddos strict instructions not to go into the buck pen, then went out to see my nephew happily marching around in there, with Kip trailing after him. Nephew was intent on some project of his own and totally ignored what I'd just told him. "Kip isn't bothering me." Nephew said, when I scolded him, "I just let him sniff what I'm doing." 🙄 the two of them seemed very contented together, I'll admit!


toth boer goats said:


> How cute.


Thanks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Bad quality photo, but aren't these two precious? Mom and daughter.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I gave the kiddos strict instructions not to go into the buck pen, then went out to see my nephew happily marching around in there, with Kip trailing after him. Nephew was intent on some project of his own and totally ignored what I'd just told him. "Kip isn't bothering me." Nephew said, when I scolded him, "I just let him sniff what I'm doing." 🙄 the two of them seemed very contented together, I'll admit!


I had to laugh at this as my buck is a handful. He challenges me constantly and has no respect for people. (Long story short the family that raised him got him really friendly and then didn't teach him manners) I don't even trust adults around him. I needed him out of the pasture one day so I wrestled a halter and a lead rope on him and tethered him to the outside of the fence, giving my young siblings a very specific warning that he is dangerous and to stay away. Naturally I come back to find my buck laying down and letting them climb all over him.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow, those are some good bucks you both have. Maybe not the nicest to big people, but at least gentle with the little ones. 

@Cedarwinds Farm, I had to laugh at the logic of, “I just let him sniff what I’m doing.” Kids. Kids and goats.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> I had to laugh at this as my buck is a handful. He challenges me constantly and has no respect for people. (Long story short the family that raised him got him really friendly and then didn't teach him manners) I don't even trust adults around him. I needed him out of the pasture one day so I wrestled a halter and a lead rope on him and tethered him to the outside of the fence, giving my young siblings a very specific warning that he is dangerous and to stay away. Naturally I come back to find my buck laying down and letting them climb all over him.


Oh my! That's quite a story! I'm glad it ended so well!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Wow, those are some good bucks you both have. Maybe not the nicest to big people, but at least gentle with the little ones.
> 
> @Cedarwinds Farm, I had to laugh at the logic of, “I just let him sniff what I’m doing.” Kids. Kids and goats.


Yes, the logic made me laugh, too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Can't get enough of this cuteness! 








The older dogs' last day of peace before I brought in a puppy. Beau doesn't really care, but Belle keeps looking at me like, "I can't believe you did this to me!"








The acorn clean up squad








Cleo has a deep need to see what's going on in the barn kitchen. Maybe I could get her to wash the window for me?


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Yesterday's cloud and light show
















The girls think they may have missed one or two leaves on these rose bushes.








Today, I took Kip to meet his new owner. Selling him was such a hard decision, but the right one, I know. He is such a sweetheart, and I feel like he's going to a good home. But I've been sad for days just thinking about it. At least I'll get to see some of his babies when Sil kids in March!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Beautiful pictures, especially the second one - you could frame it! 😍

That's great to hear Kip went to a good home. Many are hard to let go of, but it's for the best.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Beautiful pictures, especially the second one - you could frame it! 😍
> 
> That's great to hear Kip went to a good home. Many are hard to let go of, but it's for the best.


Thank you!
Yes, it is for the best. I think I can really only do abut 10 goats at a time with my current set up and pastures. Re-homing him gets me down to 9, so I can potentially keep a doeling from the kids that will be born this spring. Plus, fewer goats to feed through the winter is good, with the way prices are right now.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The niece helped with chores last night. It is one of her favorite things. I cut up a Hubbard squash for the girls, and she saved the seeds to plant next year.








Cleo, getting some love
















Streeetch! 








The Nose, Part 3


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Cleo got bored and thought it would be fun to stand on the feed barrel. She didn't really know what to do once she got up there, though.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh the sass in her face!


----------



## Tanya

Oh jip. We are up. Do I get down?


----------



## toth boer goats

Looks like you need to move the can so she doesn’t get a weird idea to jump into the pen.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh the sass in her face!


Yeah, she's a character. She's the one who jumps up and watched me through the window, too. 


Tanya said:


> Oh jip. We are up. Do I get down?


I eventually made her get down, since I needed to get feed out of the barrel. But I think she would have hung out up there for a while, wondering what her next move should be. 


toth boer goats said:


> Looks like you need to move the can so she doesn’t get a weird idea to jump into the pen.


That's a crazy thought! A goat that puts itself back into the pen!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Little Beaut always looks like she has the coziest spot.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Linus is getting so handsome
































Plus, my goofy chickens


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, he is a handsome sweet fella! And you got to love the chickens.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, he is a handsome sweet fella! And you got to love the chickens.


Thanks! And yep, those chickens always have to come see what I'm doing. The barred rocks are especially bold. They like to pick the hay seeds out of my clothes, and if I'm not careful, they will also go after my fingers. 


toth boer goats said:


> Nice.


Thank you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

My goats and chickens have always coexisted but mostly ignored each other up til now. Recently, the speckled sussex has decided she likes sitting on Huckleberry's back. 

Tally ho!








Obligatory Huckleberry selfie


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😆


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I got a lot of goofy pictures of Sil while she was 'helping' me muck out the goat stall today.
























She's almost 50 days bred, so should be kidding in March. She's fully dried off (finally!) And I think her issues with mites may have finally been resolved, as well. Her main goal in life is to find food, so she charges the stall door every time I open it even a crack. I've gotten really practiced at snagging her as she barges through. She knows how to get the lid off the feed barrel, and she was sizing up the latch on the stall door the other day. I added an extra measure of security there, as she might actually be smart enough to open it. 😥
She's become quite a character!


----------



## Tanya

Beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## FizzyGoats

The chicken on Huckleberry is priceless. And I love the silly Sil photos. That last one is my favorite. Just looks like two friends hanging out, taking fun selfies. Love it. And she’s got to have that food, lol. She’s eating for two, or three, or maybe four.


----------



## MadHouse

Sil looks like such a fun character! ❤


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> Beautiful


Thanks!


toth boer goats said:


> Aww.


 thank you!


FizzyGoats said:


> The chicken on Huckleberry is priceless. And I love the silly Sil photos. That last one is my favorite. Just looks like two friends hanging out, taking fun selfies. Love it. And she’s got to have that food, lol. She’s eating for two, or three, or maybe four.


Huckleberry poses for photos. Sil doesn't. She's a very pretty goat, but it's hard to get flattering photos, so we settle for funny ones. I am really curious to see how many kids she has! The most I've ever had here so far is twins. 


MadHouse said:


> Sil looks like such a fun character! ❤


She is! I love her personality, though I think she may be too smart for me.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Just some random shots from the past few days. The little girls are getting fat and fuzzy. We worked on hooves last night. I got both of Little Beaut's back hooves done with minimal fuss. Cleo pitched a fit and thought she was about to _die_. We got one hoof done, and I called it a night. So, pretty typical stuff, I guess. Whoever says bottle babies are easier....


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Funny Cleo story: my sister's cow has a new calf, and they're on the other side of the electric fence from the goats. Cleo hops through the fence and is goofing around in the cow pasture. She and the calf see each other. The calf freaks out. Cleo freaks out. Mama cow chases Cleo back over to her side of the fence.
So, I guess I need to fix that now. However, Cleo may not test the fence again for quite a while.


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Funny Cleo story: my sister's cow has a new calf, and they're on the other side of the electric fence from the goats. Cleo hops through the fence and it goofing around in the cow pasture. She and the calf see each other. The calf freaks out. Cleo freaks out. Mama cow chases Cleo back over to her side of the fence.
> So, I guess I need to fix that now. However, Cleo may not test that fence again for quite a while.


It sounds like Mama cow already fixed it for you! 🤣


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> It sounds like Mama cow already fixed it for you! 🤣


Cleo may think twice before going over there again!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Cleo, the little rascal, watching me work on the fence








Who? Me? _casual whistling_








Juniper & Paddington


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The welcoming committee:
I get back from town today, and the first thing I see is Alfie rooting for acorns, and Huck and Linus standing in a group of chickens, with the sussex hen walking up and down on Huck's back. Yep, this is home.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love that “this is home” feeling with a bunch a crazy animals doing a bunch of crazy animal things.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> I love that “this is home” feeling with a bunch a crazy animals doing a bunch of crazy animal things.


Yes! It's great.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Recent goat pics. 

You going to let us in, or....?








Josie and Little Beaut, ever adorable








Hey Cleo! I'll tell you a secret!








I could do a whole series of goats drinking out of my coffee cup while I'm trying to get cute pictures 








The nieces helped rake up leaves for goat bedding
















Ooo! New bedding! Let's eat it!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love the goat sneaking some coffee. Lol. Those are all great pics. 

How do you like using leaves for bedding? I’ve been toying with the idea as I have dried, fallen leaves in abundance. I just don’t know how they compare with straw, which is what I currently use.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Tanya

My gots dislike the coffee smell. My chickens on the other hand


----------



## MadHouse

So precious!
Everyone looks so happy, including the humans!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> I love the goat sneaking some coffee. Lol. Those are all great pics.
> 
> How do you like using leaves for bedding? I’ve been toying with the idea as I have dried, fallen leaves in abundance. I just don’t know how they compare with straw, which is what I currently use.


So the coffee thing...Linus ducked out of his pen yesterday morning and made a beeline for my coffee mug. I had both hands full and could only watch as he drank some and spilled the rest. He's a young coffee addict, I guess. 

Leaves are my favorite bedding! They tend to not get as soggy as hay or straw, in my opinion. I use leaves over a thick bed of sawdust, to soak up the urine. I just go through and fluff the leaves up with a pitchfork every day or two, and they work well.


Tanya said:


> My gots dislike the coffee smell. My chickens on the other hand


Oh, that's funny!


MadHouse said:


> So precious!
> Everyone looks so happy, including the humans!


We have had balmy weather! So everyone has been outside, enjoying it. Thinking of you and your snow!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

These funny birds! I don't think there's actually any room for the goats in this goat house.


----------



## Tanya

Oh I love it. My two share their dog house with my white Layer Blommie. They dont mind and neither does she. Your birds look so cool and withit... 😁


----------



## FizzyGoats

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> So the coffee thing...Linus ducked out of his pen yesterday morning and made a beeline for my coffee mug. I had both hands full and could only watch as he drank some and spilled the rest. He's a young coffee addict, I guess.
> 
> Leaves are my favorite bedding! They tend to not get as soggy as hay or straw, in my opinion. I use leaves over a thick bed of sawdust, to soak up the urine. I just go through and fluff the leaves up with a pitchfork every day or two, and they work well.


I’m going to have to try the leaves as bedding. We have plenty of sawdust too. I may want to pick your brain more on this but I won’t hijack your thread right now to do it. 

The young goats don’t need the coffee. They’ve already got all the energy. Lol. 

And those chickens are pretty sure that’s only for them, no goats allowed.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

The chicken on the right has THE best hairdo ever!! 🤩


----------



## MadHouse

Chickens have a way of finding the best suntan spots! Gorgeous birds!


----------



## Tanya

Gizmo tried some coffee this morning... he snwezed it all out over my face...


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> Oh I love it. My two share their dog house with my white Layer Blommie. They dont mind and neither does she. Your birds look so cool and withit... 😁


Oh, that's sweet that your goats share their house. Interspecies friendships are so fun. I had a rabbit who (long story) lived with my goats for a while. When I tried to give him more appropriate housing, he escaped and went back to his goats. He always seemed perfectly content with his buddies, and was the boss of the goat pen.


FizzyGoats said:


> I’m going to have to try the leaves as bedding. We have plenty of sawdust too. I may want to pick your brain more on this but I won’t hijack your thread right now to do it.
> 
> The young goats don’t need the coffee. They’ve already got all the energy. Lol.
> 
> And those chickens are pretty sure that’s only for them, no goats allowed.


Yes, the chickens do tend to take over!
I'm happy to chat bedding! I've done a fair amount of trial and error in that area. 


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> The chicken on the right has THE best hairdo ever!! 🤩


That's the Polish roo, Einstein! He is pretty fabulous!


MadHouse said:


> Chickens have a way of finding the best suntan spots! Gorgeous birds!


Thanks! Yes, they are good at finding warmth and shelter. I guess I can pat myself on the back that I positioned the goat houses well...they are chicken approved. 


Tanya said:


> Gizmo tried some coffee this morning... he snwezed it all out over my face...


That's hilarious! Maybe if he doesn't like it, then you won't have to fight for the right to drink your coffee in peace, as I've sometimes had to do.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I've recently started closing the goats out of their stall at milking time, to help eliminate the mad rush of goats trying to get into the barn all at once. So now they traipse around to the cow stall so they can _watch_ me.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. Goat stalkers.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Yesterday, was a sunny, brisk morning. I'm in the barn, getting ready to milk, look out, and see all the goats, led by Josie and Little Beaut, trotting purposefully down the hill to the prairie. 
"Hey! I want to milk you! Josie!" I holler. 
They go faster. Josie, who has recently injured her leg and been gimping around, is galloping through the woods. Clearly, she is feeling better.
I follow, wrangle a reluctant Josie back in the correct direction. 
Let's all run back up the hill! Sil and Sunday are literally sprinting like racehorses. I've never seen Sil go that fast before. 
We're all plenty warm by the time we get back to the barn. 
And now that we've gotten that notion behind us, we can continue with our normal morning routine.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Lol. Goat stalkers.


Yep! You can't get any privacy around here. They see every move you make and will judge you for it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Sil doesn't have a real baby bump yet, but definitely getting wider!
















I've started using an iodine teat spray, so my milk stand looks like a crime scene. 😂


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Sunday is in heat today. 
I can almost feel the intensity radiating from the goat pen as I approach the barn.
Pippi and Sunday are driving each other bananas. Pippi has her hackles up, and is roaring and blubbering like a wild and crazy buck. Sunday is circling around and nipping Pippi's ears. The rest of the goats are just watching the show and trying to stay out of the way. 
At least Sunday hasn't escaped the fence and tried to climb the gas tank again...yet...


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Well, Sunday did get out yesterday, but then she forgot why she was out there and was happy to go back in. Unfortunately, I did not see where she escaped, so I don't know what section of fence needs work.
The girls are in a new area this winter, so they are gradually showing me where I need to work a little harder on things. 
Meanwhile, the niece's goat has been here for about 10 days now, living with Linus, and _still_ hasn't gone into standing heat. She is taking her sweet time.


----------



## MadHouse

Girls! 🙄 
I am glad Sunday had a memory lapse and was a good girl for you. 🙃


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> Girls! 🙄
> I am glad Sunday had a memory lapse and was a good girl for you. 🙃


Well, now we're back to normal, or as normal as it gets around here. Sunday is eating a rotten tree because it is apparently delicious.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Huck and Linus were posturing at each other through one of the few fences that doesn't have an electric standoff. I got tired of hollering at them to stop tearing things up, so I just put them together to duke it out. 
The sparring match was pretty spectacular, and after they wore each other out, they cozied up together in the same house. 








Spent part of an afternoon in the misty woods, fixing fences.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful 🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for more lovely pictures!

Who won the sparring match?


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pics.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm glad you all enjoyed the pictures! I love getting out in the woods, and usually don't do it any more unless the fence needs work!

Huck is still top goat, but I think Linus will be in charge by this time next year.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

So Alf is a total sweetheart, but he has one of those awful Nubian voices that sounds like he's dying. He uses his voice a lot, too. So we have a game. When I go outside, he hollers and I yell, "Alfie!" He hollers, and I yell, "Alfie!" And we just keep going until one of us gets tired of shouting.

I've been trying to get a little more weight on him since he was sick in the fall, so he gets fed twice a day. The other boys only get grain in the morning, so at night, I just let Alf out of his pen, put his food dish down, and leave him to eat while I finish chores. He comes and finds me when he's done.

Two nights ago, I was in the barn kitchen, finishing up the milking dishes. I was in my own little world, listening to an audio book and not thinking about anything else, when this dark shape looms up by the half open door, and a terrible, raspy voice goes, "wuuuh!" My heart stopped. Then I realized it was Alf, coming to tell me he had finished his supper.


----------



## MadHouse

Too funny!
Maybe the young man’s voice is breaking!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> Too funny!
> Maybe the young man’s voice is breaking!


I hope so! I don't think it could sound much worse than it already does.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

How do those insulators taste, Sunday?


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh dear.
😱


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> Oh dear.
> 😱


I don't know why the bag of fence insulators is so interesting to the goats. But somebody always pulls the insulators out of the bag. Fortunately, none of the pieces are actually small enough for the goats to swallow!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The sunbathing beauties
















Alfie, Huck, and Huck's chicken


----------



## toth boer goats

I hear ya.

Happy goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Such great pics! I love that Huck has a chicken friend. That is so adorable. 

And since I’m just getting caught up, I’m still chuckling at the Alfie story. I can just see you two hollering back and forth.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Such great pics! I love that Huck has a chicken friend. That is so adorable.
> 
> And since I’m just getting caught up, I’m still chuckling at the Alfie story. I can just see you two hollering back and forth.


I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures. 
Alf is so loud. I think he drives some people nuts.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Sil and the pig were really eyeing each other this morning.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

They are discussing the news about the goings on within each other's enclosures. (Animal gossip)


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

NigerianNewbie said:


> They are discussing the news about the goings on within each other's enclosures. (Animal gossip)


Haha! Maybe so!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures.
> Alf is so loud. I think he drives some people nuts.


That’s too funny. My goats are so quiet I literally worry there’s something wrong with them. My husband thinks I’m nuts and we should just be happy they’re not loud (we already have loud dogs and turkeys). 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Sil and the pig were really eyeing each other this morning.
> View attachment 217822





NigerianNewbie said:


> They are discussing the news about the goings on within each other's enclosures. (Animal gossip)


Their secret exchange of information meeting was caught on camera. Or maybe they’re plotting something.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Well, Nubians are notorious for being loud! Not all of mine are, but Cleo and Alf are both very talkative. My Alpines are actually all very talkative too, but their voices don't carry as far.  I like quiet goats. That way, when they make a ruckus, you know there's actually something going on that you should be concerned about. 
If the pigs and goats all get out and start wandering the farm together, we'll know they've been plotting.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The girls demonstrate the correct way to eat out of a hay feeder. 
I bought this type of feeder, because I figured the smaller holes would keep the goats from pulling big wads of hay out and wasting it. But they just pull hay out of the top, and waste about the same amount.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Ingenuity at its finest.


----------



## Rancho Draco

What? Isn't that how you eat out of a hay feeder? I've never seen it done another way!😆


----------



## MellonFriend

Why have I not been following this thread before now?! You take such lovely pictures! My goodness. 😍


----------



## toth boer goats

Goats will be goofy 🤪


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Big fan of the Mini Alpine (standard is taller/larger that I want to handle) and was enlightened over the comment on their softer toned voices. Thought the more muffled pitch was just that my goat was a soft-spoken individual. No other Alpine to compare him with and sort of just guessing. Somewhat pleased he is not a ND; they have high pitches in such a small wrapper. Don't hear any of them very often, alarming to me when I can, and with certainly the ND will be heard first. Enjoy seeing all your wonderful goat pictures. Like the one with the 2 (two) breeds together eating hay quite a lot. And yes, long ears are gorgeous, especially when complimented by those more erect Alpine hearing trumpets.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Ingenuity at its finest.





Rancho Draco said:


> What? Isn't that how you eat out of a hay feeder? I've never seen it done another way!😆





toth boer goats said:


> Goats will be goofy 🤪


You all clearly understand goat logic.  
I made a hanging feeder out of welded wire, and my old buck, Finn, would stretch his front hoof way up, get it into the feeder, then tip the whole thing down so he could pull hay out of the top. They always find a way.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MellonFriend said:


> Why have I not been following this thread before now?! You take such lovely pictures! My goodness. 😍


Aww, thanks! I always enjoy your goat photos, too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

NigerianNewbie said:


> Big fan of the Mini Alpine (standard is taller/larger that I want to handle) and was enlightened over the comment on their softer toned voices. Thought the more muffled pitch was just that my goat was a soft-spoken individual. No other Alpine to compare him with and sort of just guessing. Somewhat pleased he is not a ND; they have high pitches in such a small wrapper. Don't hear any of them very often, alarming to me when I can, and with certainly the ND will be heard first. Enjoy seeing all your wonderful goat pictures. Like the one with the 2 (two) breeds together eating hay quite a lot. And yes, long ears are gorgeous, especially when complimented by those more erect Alpine hearing trumpets.


It's funny the personality differences. The Nubians will stand there and holler if something isn't right. The Alpines take matters into their own hands. But the Alpines just don't have the volume and carrying power some of the Nubians are able to achieve with their voices. That's funny about the NDs...I don't have any personal experience with them. 
And thank you! I'm glad you enjoy the photos!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Finally feeling a little Christmas spirit, though it has been another warm, sunny day.








Belle enjoys time away from the pup, making sure I get all that wood stacked the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

When your goats are more photogenic than you are... I think if Huckleberry was able to work the camera himself, he would. He certainly knows how to pose..
























He likes to put his chin on my forehead and stand perfectly still so I can scratch his wattles.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Merry Christmas from the funny farm!
















Couldn't decide which photo was better, so you get two.
Poor Huckleberry has had the absolute worst diarrhea I've ever seen in an adult goat. It lasted almost 24 hours, and it was everywhere.
It was so warm this afternoon, I took a book and a cup of coffee and let Huck and Alfie (also with runny poop, but not as bad) out to forage in the pine woods. I figured it would cheer them up and give them a chance to get some good roughage.
Huck is looking more himself tonight, and Alf seems ok, too, so I think we're past the worst of it...whatever it was! Huck's chicken is also great. A little mad that I won't let her roost in the nesting boxes, but she'll get over it.  I hope you all had a very merry and joyfilled Christmas day!








How often do you get to do this on Christmas day?


----------



## Goatastic43

Merry Christmas! Such good photos! Enjoy that Farm Life Coffee!


----------



## Tanya

I hope they feel better soon. My coffee woulda been hi jacked and my book eaten..... but you look real comfy.
Love the pictures


----------



## MadHouse

Merry Christmas!
I hope Huck and Alf are back to normal! So good of you to keep them company in the pine woods.
Lovely pictures as always!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, that is beautiful. So sweet.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love those pictures! You could make a book. Or at least a really amazing blog. 

How is Huck doing? And Alfie too?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> Merry Christmas! Such good photos! Enjoy that Farm Life Coffee!





Tanya said:


> I hope they feel better soon. My coffee woulda been hi jacked and my book eaten..... but you look real comfy.
> Love the pictures


Farm Life Coffee...with all those yummy additives. 😆 for once, they were actually pretty respectful of my stuff.


MadHouse said:


> Merry Christmas!
> I hope Huck and Alf are back to normal! So good of you to keep them company in the pine woods.
> Lovely pictures as always!


Aw, thanks! Hope you had a great Christmas! The woods are not fenced, so I stayed out there to make sure they didn't end up in my garden or somewhere else they're not supposed to be. 


toth boer goats said:


> Aww, that is beautiful. So sweet.


Thanks!


FizzyGoats said:


> I love those pictures! You could make a book. Or at least a really amazing blog.
> 
> How is Huck doing? And Alfie too?


Thank you! Both are back to normal. 
Funny thing, I've actually thought about blogging. I am moving away from mainstream social media sites more and more, and thought a blog might be a good way to provide updates for folks I don't talk to very often in real life .


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Covid is making the rounds here, so I've been trying to get ahead on some bigger projects, in case I end up sick for a few days.
Today, I did a big clean up in the goat areas, both inside and out. The new bedding is Belle approved.


----------



## goatblessings

Loved that Huckleberry is sporting his jingle bells (wattles) for the season! Cute pics! thanks for the smile you sent our way.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

goatblessings said:


> Loved that Huckleberry is sporting his jingle bells (wattles) for the season! Cute pics! thanks for the smile you sent our way.


Oh, you're right! They do look like little jingle bells! I'm glad you enjoy the pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

These girls!
My niece's doe is still here. I must have somehow missed her heat cycle. She is really sweet and doesn't cause any trouble, but I have never missed a heat cycle when I've had a doe right next to a buck before! So I rearranged my fencing situation so she can live with Linus full time and nothing will get torn up.
Meanwhile, Sunday is coming into heat again, and stares longingly toward the buck pen. Josie will go next. Then Pippi. And they will all let me know...while I scrutinize the rear end of the doe who is actually living with a buck, trying to decide if she's coming into heat or not.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Even wet days have their charm!
It was rainy and chilly yesterday, but the soft lighting was very nice, so I took my big camera out to get some shots.
























And some nature photos, because I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful! I love the pictures through the slats.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh I love selective focus shots. How do you get those? Is it a special lens? Or a setting...?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful! I love the pictures through the slats.


Thanks! I've been wanting to get those pictures for a while. I always think it's so cute how they stand there and look through.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MellonFriend said:


> Oh I love selective focus shots. How do you get those? Is it a special lens? Or a setting...?


I have a 50 millimeter fixed lens, which gives an extremely shallow depth of field. So you can either focus manually, or select what area you want the auto focus feature to choose. 
I love those kinds of shots, too, and the 50 fixed is definitely my favorite lens!
I can actually get pretty decent shots similar to these with my phone, too. Not the quality of my big camera, but I've been pretty impressed when I started playing around with my phone's manual camera features.


----------



## MellonFriend

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I have a 50 millimeter fixed lens, which gives an extremely shallow depth of field. So you can either focus manually, or select what area you want the auto focus feature to choose.
> I love those kinds of shots, too, and the 50 fixed is definitely my favorite lens!
> I can actually get pretty decent shots similar to these with my phone, too. Not the quality of my big camera, but I've been pretty impressed when I started playing around with my phone's manual camera features.


Okay cool! I always wondered how that was done. We have a Canon with interchangeable lenses (can't think of the model right now) that we call our "big camera" too. 😋 The quality of a larger camera is just awesome. It's like it's hard to take a bad picture!


----------



## toth boer goats

Peek a boo, adorable.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

From this morning:
What are you doing in the chicken house? Why aren't you out here with me?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MellonFriend said:


> Okay cool! I always wondered how that was done. We have a Canon with interchangeable lenses (can't think of the model right now) that we call our "big camera" too. 😋 The quality of a larger camera is just awesome. It's like it's hard to take a bad picture!


Yeah, the higher quality is nice! 
If you're interested in a 50 fixed lens, you can get a knockoff brand. Mine is Yonguno, I think. It's not as nice as the Canon brand ones, but at the time I purchased it, it was considerably cheaper. And it has performed well.


toth boer goats said:


> Peek a boo, adorable.


Thanks! They are pretty cute. They make me smile every day.


----------



## Tanya

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> From this morning:
> What are you doing in the chicken house? Why aren't you out here with me?
> View attachment 218638
> 
> View attachment 218639


Ok so I got my horns in... um how do I get them out?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> Ok so I got my horns in... um how do I get them out?


Thanks goodness he didn't get stuck! We would have had to take that door apart, maybe even the whole wall panel. He did get his head stuck through a gate one time. That was a real mess.


----------



## Tanya

He is gorgeous


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> He is gorgeous


Thanks! I love his fluffy winter fur. He is so soft.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Priscilla (Sil) is a little over the halfway mark at 81 days pregnant. Showing a baby bump and some attitude. 
















Those ears mean business!


----------



## Tanya

I love it


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😉


----------



## NigerianNewbie

What put a bee in her bonnet? No grain or she ate it already, or did she regard being on the milking stand as an invasion of her personal space and freedom to be anywhere else than there? I've seen Alpine ears go almost straight up just a few times, it's like their way of showing displeasure. Curious, was she grumbling a little also?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

NigerianNewbie said:


> What put a bee in her bonnet? No grain or she ate it already, or did she regard being on the milking stand as an invasion of her personal space and freedom to be anywhere else than there? I've seen Alpine ears go almost straight up just a few times, it's like their way of showing displeasure. Curious, was she grumbling a little also?


She was not pleased because the feed was gone, and there I was, still messing around and taking photos.
They can get those ears way up! Sil's daughter, Sunday, has extra long ears, and hers almost touch behind her head when she's got them up.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Happy new year!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

What a difference a day makes! Yesterday, I had the girls out in the woods. Today, it's cold and wet.
















Apparently, the chickens like pine branches, too.


----------



## Tanya

Cosy


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The cats always find the warmest spot to hang out.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Cruddy photo, but Little Beaut and Josie have also been enjoying the sunshine. I thought it was cute how they had the same pose.


----------



## MellonFriend

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> The cats always find the warmest spot to hang out.
> View attachment 219030


That picture belongs on a puzzle or in a James Herriott book!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Love all the pictures!! 🥰

Just know that I am very, very jealous that all of your cats get along and actually seem like each other!! We have three cats and they all hate each others' guts. Literally. No way I could ever get all three of them in one peaceful, beautiful picture like you did. We have to feed our cats in three different spots and baby one by putting her in a exercise pen (with a top) so the other cats can't chase her away and so she doesn't starve to death. Oh cats, why can't you all just get along. 🤦‍♀️ All of our cats are even fixed. 

The picture of your kitties really does belong on a puzzle. 💕


----------



## Goatastic43

MellonFriend said:


> That picture belongs on a puzzle or in a James Herriott book!


YES!!  I couldn’t totally see that in one of his books! Or a puzzle too!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MellonFriend said:


> That picture belongs on a puzzle or in a James Herriott book!


Aw, thanks! I actually was thinking about the James Herriott quote that cats are 'connoisseurs of comfort' when I took this photo. 


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Love all the pictures!! 🥰
> 
> Just know that I am very, very jealous that all of your cats get along and actually seem like each other!! We have three cats and they all hate each others' guts. Literally. No way I could ever get all three of them in one peaceful, beautiful picture like you did. We have to feed our cats in three different spots and baby one by putting her in a exercise pen (with a top) so the other cats can't chase her away and so she doesn't starve to death. Oh cats, why can't you all just get along. 🤦‍♀️ All of our cats are even fixed.
> 
> The picture of your kitties really does belong on a puzzle. 💕


Thank you! The barn cats we have right now are fairly peaceful. Cold weather helps a lot. They are warmer together.  but we have had some epic cat fights out there, too. Cats are pretty merciless about running off the 'outsiders', which is sad!


Goatastic43 said:


> YES!!  I couldn’t totally see that in one of his books! Or a puzzle too!


Thanks! A puzzle is a cool idea...I've done wall prints before, but never thought about getting puzzles done. That would be a fun gift idea for next Christmas!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

My old phone (2015 model) finally bit the dust. So I ordered a new (refurbished 2018 model) phone. Playing with the camera, I think I'm going to like it even better than my old phone camera! Here are a few miscellaneous shots I liked. 

My sister is traveling, so I get to share cow duty for a few days








I'm so proud of my girls! I still am getting an abundance of milk. I have never been a big fan of most store bought yogurt, but homemade yogurt with honey is really good!








Beautiful Belle








Hello! We are hungry! Why are you taking pictures instead of feeding us?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I took these shots a few days ago, and finally got them processed. 
I've been taking the girls out to browse on some of the warmer afternoons. There is some honeysuckle left to snack on, along with locust pods and the top of a pine tree that came down in a recent storm.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful as always!


----------



## MadHouse

Gorgeous pictures, gorgeous goats and cows, gorgeous lighting.
I love this thread.


----------



## MadHouse

Sorry, gorgeous Belle, the dog, and the cats of course!


----------



## FizzyGoats

You always have the best pictures. The goats look very pleased with the storm’s offering. And that picture of the cats is amazing! You should frame that. 

I lucked out as well with cats that get along. I only have two indoor cats, but they’re super attached to each other. Long story but a dog attacked one cat and the other cat immediately attacked the dog. It was crazy and made me realize how much my cats really do care about each other. (As a side note, I was the only one who came out bloody from that entire debacle). 

That yogurt looks great. And it’s always nice to see Bella. And nice to get a little cow cameo in there too.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful as always!


Thank you!


MadHouse said:


> Gorgeous pictures, gorgeous goats and cows, gorgeous lighting.
> I love this thread.


Thanks! I'm glad you enjoy the pictures.


FizzyGoats said:


> You always have the best pictures. The goats look very pleased with the storm’s offering. And that picture of the cats is amazing! You should frame that.
> 
> I lucked out as well with cats that get along. I only have two indoor cats, but they’re super attached to each other. Long story but a dog attacked one cat and the other cat immediately attacked the dog. It was crazy and made me realize how much my cats really do care about each other. (As a side note, I was the only one who came out bloody from that entire debacle).
> 
> That yogurt looks great. And it’s always nice to see Bella. And nice to get a little cow cameo in there too.


Thank you! That's a funny story about the cats, and amazing that they would defend each other like that! We have two who are sisters, and they snuggle together a lot. It's so cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Linus thinks he is big stuff
















Hang on...that's not a chicken...


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I think Cleo may be my smartest goat. 
She is the first one who has figured out how to use me as a shield when the others are picking on her. At first I thought it was coincidence, but I realized she will deliberately position herself between my legs or between me and a solid surface so the others can't push her around.
Today, I was working in the pen but hadn't yet broken the ice in the water bucket so everyone could get a drink. Cleo was feeling thirsty, so she hollered, stared me right in the eye, then cocked her head and looked at the water bucket. I got the message, and broke up the ice. She stuck her head between my legs and got a drink out of the bucket, where none of the other goats could push her away.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sounds like she is "training" you🤣😂😁


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sounds like she is "training" you🤣😂😁


Yep! She's probably out there right now. "OK, girls, let me tell you how this works..."
I'm not sure who's funnier, Cleo or Little Beaut. Little Beaut's mama is herd queen, so when the other goats get to running her around, Little Beaut just hollers until mama shows up to defend her.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Those pics are great. And Cleo sounds like she’s got it all figured out. Heck, she communicated the entire get a drink safely plan to you with a moment of locking eyes and it all worked out. She knows who loves and protects her.


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I think Cleo may be my smartest goat.
> She is the first one who has figured out how to use me as a shield when the others are picking on her. At first I thought it was coincidence, but I realized she will deliberately position herself between my legs or between me and a solid surface so the others can't push her around.
> Today, I was working in the pen but hadn't yet broken the ice in the water bucket so everyone could get a drink. Cleo was feeling thirsty, so she hollered, stared me right in the eye, then cocked her head and looked at the water bucket. I got the message, and broke up the ice. She stuck her head between my legs and got a drink out of the bucket, where none of the other goats could push her away.


Smart cookie that Cleo! My doe May has me trained to hand her the water bucket up to the platform where she has her safe hay feeder. She points like a pointer dog.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice animals.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goats are so smart, they can train us to do their work for them! 
Since Cleo and Alf were bottle babies, I knew they would be more dependent on me, but I integrated them with the rest of the herd at a young age so they would know how to 'goat'. Sunday and Linus were bottle fed too, but they are way more independent. I guess I don't mind being Cleo and Alf's problem solver. It is kinda cute. 
Here's a photo of baby Cleo. As you can see, not much has changed between now and then, except her size. 








Alf came to visit me in the barn kitchen this morning. I let him in, since I was planning to scrub the floor, anyway.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> Nice animals.


Thank you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Today, I go out and see that Huckleberry has a red hen standing on his back, instead of the usual speckled one.
"Poor Speck! She's been pushed aside."
Then Speck sees what's going on, and she hops up on Huckleberry's back, too. She extends her neck, probably to peck something stuck in his fur, but it looks like she's whispering into his ear.
"You're a real chick magnet, Huckleberry. "


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful pictures as always!

The chickens love sitting on the goats here. I don't remember now if I shared this picture before but it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful pictures as always!
> 
> The chickens love sitting on the goats here. I don't remember now if I shared this picture before but it is one of my favorites.
> View attachment 219480


I love that photo! Each chicken has their own goat to stand on. 😂


----------



## MellonFriend

My gosh my chickens would never be comfortable enough to stand on my goats! Yours must like each other more than mine do. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MellonFriend said:


> My gosh my chickens would never be comfortable enough to stand on my goats! Yours must like each other more than mine do. 🥰


My chickens and goats pretty much ignored each other until recently. So it's interesting to see how they interact.


----------



## Rancho Draco

My chickens and goats get along pretty well unless one or the other has new babies. Then it's a disaster


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

A few random photos of my girls.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pretty girls! I swear I will never get used to seeing Jerseys. They're all skin and bones.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> Pretty girls! I swear I will never get used to seeing Jerseys. They're all skin and bones.


Thanks! I know, the cows look pathetic. But that's just how they are. They put most of their fat into the milk bucket.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Thanks! I know, the cows look pathetic. But that's just how they are. They put most of their fat into the milk bucket.


One of my does is like that. She has a huge appetite but the fat all melts off into the darn milk bucket and then she looks like a walking skeleton.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> One of my does is like that. She has a huge appetite but the fat all melts off into the darn milk bucket and then she looks like a walking skeleton.


Same here! A couple of my girls get skinny during kidding/peak milking season, but they fatten up again in the fall. I always feel bad, because they look terrible, and I worry someone will think I don't take care of my goats. But I do. Really. They're just putting everything I give them into the milk bucket.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I always get a bit nervous someone will report me for animal abuse since you can see the pastures from the road. She just looks awful for a while and it's hard to get weight back on her.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Yesterday, I cleaned the goat stall, and put down fresh sawdust and bedding. It looked so comfy I would have slept in it myself.
This morning, Sil and Pippi are both cuddled up in the bedding. Pippi is totally oblivious. She doesn't lift her head when I come into the barn. She doesn't wake up when I go to the stall door and speak to her. But she is breathing, so at least I don't have a dead goat on my hands...yet...
I go into the stall and squat down beside her and put my hand on her neck.
"Hey, Pippi! You doing all right?"
Pippi finally lifts her head. She looks around blearily, smacks her lips a few times, and lets out a groan.
Clearly, she is saying, "OK, but did you have to wake me up?"


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Josie and Little Beaut's morning cuddles 








Honeysuckle (clearly haven't had my goats on this section for a while 😁)








The pines


----------



## toth boer goats

😁


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Shoddy picture of pretty Pippi. She was halfway set up, so I grabbed a shot.








She was hopefully bred today. I put her in with Linus, and he definitely knew what to do. Her back end was not messy at all this evening, though, so either his aim is extremely good, or there is a mechanical problem somewhere. I guess I'll know in a few weeks. 🙃

Check out this card my niece gave me! She nailed the goat personalities.


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, that’s a beautiful drawing your niece did!
I hope Pippi took today! She’s so pretty.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful, nice work. 👍


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> Wow, that’s a beautiful drawing your niece did!
> I hope Pippi took today! She’s so pretty.


Thanks! I am optimistic that she was bred. But I always wait and see before I mark the due date on my calendar. 
My niece is a really talented young artist. I love seeing the stuff she comes out with! 


toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful, nice work. 👍


Thank you! I told my niece I'd hang the card on my bulletin board. It's one of my favorite cards ever.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Random recent photos. We've had a lot of sunshine and nice weather recently, and enjoyed it to the full. I even laid down in a pile of leaves in the pasture and enjoyed the sun for a little while. Then Sil wondered what I was doing and came over to investigate.

It's raining now, and we may get snow tomorrow, so I'm glad we've got some warmth in our bones to see us through!















Sil is eating for two, or three, or more!








Oh boy! A log for us to stand on!








Pippi has discovered that, if she's nice to Cleo, she can use her as a pillow. 








The sows have enjoyed the sunshine, too.


----------



## Goatastic43

Your so good at taking pictures!  I really do look forward to seeing you photos. I didn’t know you had pigs?! They’re really cute laying together!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> Your so good at taking pictures!  I really do look forward to seeing you photos. I didn’t know you had pigs?! They’re really cute laying together!


Aww, thanks! I'm so glad you enjoy the photos! The pigs belong to my sister, who lives on the same property as me and my parents. So I don't do much with them, unless she needs help castrating piglets or something. But those sows are HUGE, and super friendly, so I enjoy talking to them as I walk past.


----------



## mark.b.matar

Nice goats/pictures/forage field!


----------



## MadHouse

It always looks so beautiful at your place. Peaceful and gorgeous.
The goats are having such a great place to eat and explore, and the pigs look in heaven!


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Alf naps in the ash heap. I don't know why ash heaps are attractive to goats. But we had one in a different pasture, and they all laid in that one, too. Their coats all turned a bit grayish. I figure the ash and charcoal soaks up sun on cold days, making that spot warmer, but yesterday was not cold.
> View attachment 212794


I'm betting it has something to do with parasites. Both the ones that might already be on them and it's a place they can lay where there aren't any. I know mine will lay places where there aren't any chiggers like that in addition to whatever it might help otherwise.


----------



## MellonFriend

Those pigs are so pretty!
My younger sister really wants pigs someday. Do you know what breed your sister's pigs are?


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow beautiful pics.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

mark.b.matar said:


> Nice goats/pictures/forage field!


Thank you! I've enjoyed looking at photos of your goats, too!


MadHouse said:


> It always looks so beautiful at your place. Peaceful and gorgeous.
> The goats are having such a great place to eat and explore, and the pigs look in heaven!


I love it here! The goats are so eager to go out. Even though there isn't much to eat out in the pastures, they like the exercise and change of scenery. 


TripleShareNubians said:


> I'm betting it has something to do with parasites. Both the ones that might already be on them and it's a place they can lay where there aren't any. I know mine will lay places where there aren't any chiggers like that in addition to whatever it might help otherwise.


Oh, that's a good thought! I bet you're right. 


MellonFriend said:


> Those pigs are so pretty!
> My younger sister really wants pigs someday. Do you know what breed your sister's pigs are?


These particular sows are like, Heinz 57 of pig breeds. I don't know what all is in there. My sister does have a purebred mangalitsa sow and boar, too. Their piglets are so cute. They are striped like little wild pigs. If I was going to pick a pig breed for myself, I think I'd look into Kune Kunes. They are smaller, and I have _heard_ (don't know from experience) that they don't root as much and are less destructive to the soil. 


toth boer goats said:


> Wow beautiful pics.


Thank you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

And today we have snow!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful drawing (card) from your neice. And your photos are Awesome. I laughed at the Goats with their own personal Back Scrathers!🤣😂(chickens)


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful pictures! As much snow as we have hear, I can still enjoy the pretty snow there. 

I had looked into Idaho Pasture pigs for the same reasons as you mentioned. I just can't quite bring myself to bring any other animals on.


----------



## MadHouse

Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful pictures! As much snow as we have hear, I can still enjoy the pretty snow there.


I agree! Same here. We have snow all winter long, but yours still looks pretty to me.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful pics.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Beautiful drawing (card) from your neice. And your photos are Awesome. I laughed at the Goats with their own personal Back Scrathers!🤣😂(chickens)


You know goats...always looking for new ways to scratch those itches!


Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful pictures! As much snow as we have hear, I can still enjoy the pretty snow there.
> 
> I had looked into Idaho Pasture pigs for the same reasons as you mentioned. I just can't quite bring myself to bring any other animals on.





MadHouse said:


> I agree! Same here. We have snow all winter long, but yours still looks pretty to me.


I was excited about the snow, since it was the first real snow we've had so far this winter. I think it is so pretty when it's fresh. Glad you guys aren't sick of it yet!
@Rancho Draco I hadn't heard about Idaho Pasture Pigs before! Pigs are fascinating, but they can be so destructive and intimidating. My sister's boar is mean. He took a chunk out of her leg one time. I have a healthy respect for the pigs!


toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful pics.


Thanks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Belle's audition photo for MFA feed store mascot.








I have quite a number of photos of my animals posing with MFA bags. If that store ever puts together a calendar, I could supply most of the photos.  Pippi especially loves feed sacks. She enjoys the wonderful crinkling sound they make when she waves them in the air.


----------



## Rancho Draco

That picture is adorable! All of my animals are terrified of feed sacks lol

The IPPs are supposed to be very gentle pigs. They had caught my eye since they are supposed to grow to butcher weight as fast as commercial hogs but they don't get much bigger after that. And they have the upturned snout so they don't destroy the ground. The people that I've talked to that have them seem to really like them.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> That picture is adorable! All of my animals are terrified of feed sacks lol
> 
> The IPPs are supposed to be very gentle pigs. They had caught my eye since they are supposed to grow to butcher weight as fast as commercial hogs but they don't get much bigger after that. And they have the upturned snout so they don't destroy the ground. The people that I've talked to that have them seem to really like them.


I'm checking those out if I ever get into the pig business!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love your Puppy & chow picture!🙃🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Thanks, guys! I'm sure Belle would be happy to know that she is receiving the admiration she knows she deserves.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

My girls enjoying some sunshine.
It just barely got above freezing yesterday, but that felt warm compared to the temps of the last few days. So I turned them out for some exercise.
Sil has about a month and a half left to go before her due date (March 9). She is trundling right along. Perhaps a little slower, and spending a little more time laying around the stall than before, but still a happy gal. I am getting quite excited to see her kids!
























Ice skating
When I took them down the hill, I selected the tire track with the least amount of ice, then looked back to see Josie and all the babies dutifully following single file behind me, while Pippi and Sil carefully picked their way through the snow on the verge of the road. They were a little more independent on the way back up the hill.


----------



## MadHouse

Lovely!
I admire how you take them for walks, and they all come along!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> Lovely!
> I admire how you take them for walks, and they all come along!


I will admit...they don't always want to follow! Especially when everything greens up and my garden begin to look oh, so tasty! But they are pretty good, and the babies I have raised here are usually really good about following. They are often some of the first to come when I call.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

A few miscellaneous goat pictures








Leg hugs from Sil








The girls found some leftover acorns in the yard








Little Beaut loves her mom








The goat bedding is Belle approved


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful! Your herd is just absolutely gorgeous. 🐐


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

And here's Belle and one of her cats (actually, I think the cat is the one who runs things).
I love this dog so much! She learns so quickly, is so eager to please, is gentle with the cats, chickens, children, etc., but is territorial and barks at strangers and strange dogs. I have been keeping her out more and more, and I'm just so impressed at what a good farm dog she's becoming.
The goats have a weird attitude about her. They're not really scared of her, but sometimes they pretend like they are, especially the doelings. When she sees them acting spooky, Belle backs off and tries to make herself as small as possible so she won't bother them. It's really cute and funny to watch.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful! Your herd is just absolutely gorgeous. 🐐


Thank you!


----------



## alwaystj9

Little Beaut is not so little anymore!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

alwaystj9 said:


> Little Beaut is not so little anymore!


Yeah, I guess I need to call her Medium Sized Beaut. Just doesn't have quite the same ring to it, though.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Sweet Alfie








last night's sunset


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww. ☺


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

When I went out to feed the boys, I saw my sister's _very pregnant_ cow in the woods with her head down. I thought, 'I bet she's got a calf.' So I took a closer look, and sure enough! My sister wasn't home, so my brother-in-law and I got them into a stall just as it was getting dark and windy and rainy. The calf is an active little dude!








Beaut likes to observe the action from the security of her stall


----------



## Rancho Draco

What a doll! ❤

I love the nose through the slat shot.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww! Congrats to your sister! He (it’s a he right?) is so adorable!


----------



## FizzyGoats

The goats look amazing! And congrats to your sister. What a beautiful calf!



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> And here's Belle and one of her cats (actually, I think the cat is the one who runs things).
> I love this dog so much! She learns so quickly, is so eager to please, is gentle with the cats, chickens, children, etc., but is territorial and barks at strangers and strange dogs. I have been keeping her out more and more, and I'm just so impressed at what a good farm dog she's becoming.
> The goats have a weird attitude about her. They're not really scared of her, but sometimes they pretend like they are, especially the doelings. When she sees them acting spooky, Belle backs off and tries to make herself as small as possible so she won't bother them. It's really cute and funny to watch.
> View attachment 221433


Bella is such a good girl! I just love when that perfect dog finds your farm. My goats do the same thing. They never pretend to spook from my farm dog (he was here before they were) but I have one goat in particular who will pretend to spook at my LGD. She’ll kick and twist and bounce and sprint. He just watches her with a tilted head, wondering what all the fuss is about. Then she cuddles up right next to him at night to sleep. Goats. They are characters.


----------



## Jubillee

I don't know how I missed this thread!! You have a gorgeous herd and an absolutely stunning property. I would love to raise mine exactly like that! How lovely!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> What a doll! ❤
> 
> I love the nose through the slat shot.


Thanks! Yes, I love seeing Beaut's little nose poking out, keeping tabs on everything. 


Goatastic43 said:


> Aww! Congrats to your sister! He (it’s a he right?) is so adorable!


Thanks! Yes, he's a bull calf.


FizzyGoats said:


> The goats look amazing! And congrats to your sister. What a beautiful calf!
> 
> 
> Bella is such a good girl! I just love when that perfect dog finds your farm. My goats do the same thing. They never pretend to spook from my farm dog (he was here before they were) but I have one goat in particular who will pretend to spook at my LGD. She’ll kick and twist and bounce and sprint. He just watches her with a tilted head, wondering what all the fuss is about. Then she cuddles up right next to him at night to sleep. Goats. They are characters.


Thanks! 
Thats such a funny story about your goat and Archer. I can just picture poor Archer's confusion. I think the doelings are more goofy because they have nothing else to do. They're not milking or raising babies, so they have more time to cook up mischief. 


Jubillee said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread!! You have a gorgeous herd and an absolutely stunning property. I would love to raise mine exactly like that! How lovely!


Hey! Welcome to the funny farm! Glad you've enjoyed the thread so far. It's fun to share with people who get excited about the same things I do. My parents still own the property, but my sister and I do all the livestock stuff now. It's a blessing to have such a great place to use!


toth boer goats said:


> How cute.


Awe, thanks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Snowy pictures from morning chores. I must admit, it makes life less convenient, but I do love the snow!








Beaut knows how to pose


----------



## FizzyGoats

Those are such amazing snow pictures! I feel like all your pics could be paintings, postcards, or calendar pics. It looks really beautiful there.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Got some more wintry shots of the animals.
























Watcha got there, Mom?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

And one of my hens who, of course, wasn't going to step a toe outside into that awful snow!


----------



## Goatastic43

Such good photos! Your really good at photography!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Those are such amazing snow pictures! I feel like all your pics could be paintings, postcards, or calendar pics. It looks really beautiful there.





Goatastic43 said:


> Such good photos! Your really good at photography!


Thanks, guys! Y'all are so kind. It's fun to have a place to share one of my favorite hobbies.


----------



## Tanya

I dont comment often, but every time I look at your thread it makes me so happy. Your goats are beauties and your landscape is so peaceful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, I love these close up shots. 

I think your photos are so great because they aren’t just pretty pictures, they seems to all capture a moment. I can’t get enough.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Aww, thanks @Tanya and @FizzyGoats ! I'm so glad you enjoy the photos. Photography is almost like a meditative exercise for me. I love all the detail of life, and it's so interesting to figure out ways to capture it with a camera.


----------



## MadHouse

I am always happy when you post pictures!
They are all gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love ❤


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> I am always happy when you post pictures!
> They are all gorgeous!





toth boer goats said:


> Love ❤


Thanks, gals! You're so kind and encouraging.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Cleo 'helping' me install a new door curtain.








My brain must be freezing up in this weather. I got the new curtain made, and realized it was too wide. So I cut it down. Then I realized it was _still_ too wide because I measured the wrong side of the door. So I just went ahead and mounted it. It's wonky, but at least it blocks the wind. Hopefully I'll get it cut down to the correct size tomorrow.


----------



## MadHouse

At least you didn’t cut it and then realized now it was too short 😆
Cleo is so cute! Great to have helpers!

Is that a mineral dish for individual minerals?


----------



## toth boer goats

Better to make it bigger than too small.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My brain must be frozen too. I’ve been doing all sorts of things that are not the brightest. At least you made it too big. And you can blame your helper, Cleo. She’s so adorable that you can’t be upset if it’s her fault.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The sunrise this morning 
















Cleo modeling the door curtain, which is now the correct width. 








The guineas got breakfast on a feed sack in the sunshine 








I lured the chickens outside by covering that dreadful snow with some hay








Huck gets his wattle scratches








And Linus enjoys the solar powered heating system in his house


----------



## Rancho Draco

Great pictures as always! I love Huck's smile. He looks so happy to be getting scratches


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> At least you didn’t cut it and then realized now it was too short 😆
> Cleo is so cute! Great to have helpers!
> 
> Is that a mineral dish for individual minerals?


Yes, that is one of my minerals feeders! 
Cleo loves being in the middle of whatever I'm doing. It's kind of cute. 


toth boer goats said:


> Better to make it bigger than too small.


Yes! Cutting it down was easier than having to start over. 


FizzyGoats said:


> My brain must be frozen too. I’ve been doing all sorts of things that are not the brightest. At least you made it too big. And you can blame your helper, Cleo. She’s so adorable that you can’t be upset if it’s her fault.


Haha! It's this weather. I was so tired yesterday, just trying to stay warm and slogging around in the snow. I didn't realize I was worn out until I realized I was making mistakes. At least I sleep well at night after a day like that! Hope you survive the cold, too!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> Great pictures as always! I love Huck's smile. He looks so happy to be getting scratches


Thanks! Yep, Huck was delighted. He got sunshine and attention, and then he happily trotted around eating snow. He knows how to live.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That sunrise is gorgeous! And I love that Cleo is modeling the curtain she “helped” make. Huck’s face is pure joy, just like yours. I bet Linus is nice and cozy. He looks like he’s ready to hang a ‘do not disturb’ sign and go right back in for a nap. 

That was really smart, luring the chickens out with some ground cover. Did they ever leave it or did they stay on the hay path?

Look at Belle being so good with the guineas. I’ve never had any, but I’ve heard that dogs who are rock solid with other birds still chase the guineas. Looks like Belle is a good girl with them.


----------



## toth boer goats

Love ❤ the pics.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> That sunrise is gorgeous! And I love that Cleo is modeling the curtain she “helped” make. Huck’s face is pure joy, just like yours. I bet Linus is nice and cozy. He looks like he’s ready to hang a ‘do not disturb’ sign and go right back in for a nap.
> 
> That was really smart, luring the chickens out with some ground cover. Did they ever leave it or did they stay on the hay path?
> 
> Look at Belle being so good with the guineas. I’ve never had any, but I’ve heard that dogs who are rock solid with other birds still chase the guineas. Looks like Belle is a good girl with them.


Cleo is quite pleased with the new curtain. She feels happy to have been included in the process. Mostly because I would pet her to distract her from chewing on the drill, my gloves, etc.
The boys crack me up. Huckleberry is tough. He plows through the snow like a tank. He has made little trails all over the place. Linus doesn't like the cold, but he will come out and walk around a little bit. Alf comes out to eat, take a drink, then he's back inside. He is not a fan of the cold! 
The chickens will only walk on the hay I scattered out for them. But at least they are getting some fresh air and sunshine. 
You are right, the guineas are very tempting to dogs. They are loud and flighty and are so much fun to chase. Belle only bothered them a few times as a pup, then she learned to leave them alone and I haven't had any trouble with her since then. 


toth boer goats said:


> Love ❤ the pics.


Thanks! I'm glad you enjoy them!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I took some more snow pictures, because yesterday was just gorgeous!


----------



## MadHouse

Gorgeous pics!
Thanks for posting them!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Your boys sound like they have such fun, unique personalities. And Belle is just doing amazing. 

Those snow pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Thanks, guys! Glad you enjoyed the photos!

The neice informed me that, since she is now 5 years old, she is big enough to milk a goat. So she did. 

Pippi is my easiest milker, so I let her milk one side and I did the other. She didn't get much out before Pippi ran out of feed and patience, but she was pleased with herself. If I can keep getting nieces interested in goats, I will maybe get to take a vacation every once in a while.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aw that's great!


----------



## toth boer goats

How neat.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Smart. Get them good at it and loving it, and train up your relief team for a much deserved future vacation.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I actually went away for a few days at the beginning of this year, and left one of my older goat loving nieces in charge. She did a fine job, but Josie was terrible. I missed my daily milking, too! I love it!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Sil says, "I know you're in there, and I know you have food!"








Sweet Alf. Left his hay behind to walk to the gate with me, so of course I sat down to pet him.








He found out I had a hair clip in, so he very gently nibbled it until he'd pulled it out. My sweater must have smelled weird, too. He kept sniffing it and doing the flehmen response. But all the photos of that were blurry.

















A pig pile


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love that you love milking and miss it when you get a break. 

Sil’s look is hilarious. And Alf is so sweet. And I’m impressed your hair clip stayed in with all that nibbling. 

Belle is so beautiful. That’s about the cutest pig pile I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> I love that you love milking and miss it when you get a break.
> 
> Sil’s look is hilarious. And Alf is so sweet. And I’m impressed your hair clip stayed in with all that nibbling.
> 
> Belle is so beautiful. That’s about the cutest pig pile I’ve ever seen.


The hair clip eventually came out. It's so funny how the goats have to nibble anything different. Huckleberry at one point figured out how to zip and unzip my jacket by nibbling on the zipper pull.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Help! The little cow is eating my alfalfa!








Personal space? What's that?


----------



## Goatastic43

That’s hilarious! It’s so annoying when they want nothing to do with you, until you are working on something. _THEN_ they are all about it!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> That’s hilarious! It’s so annoying when they want nothing to do with you, until you are working on something. _THEN_ they are all about it!


I am not always very productive, because the goats know that if they pester me enough, I will stop working and pet them. However, my kids are well socialized when they leave here.  And I usually don't have trouble catching or moving my goats. So there are benefits.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Cute Belle story:
I was burning a cardboard box on our burn pile. The wind was gusting strongly, and tearing off pieces of charred cardboard. Belle would track the pieces as they blew through the air, then go over and sniff each one when it landed on the ground. I don't think that dog misses a single thing that happens here.

A couple weeks ago, I was having a hard time getting the burn pile lit. I was crouched down, trying to get the lighter far enough under the pile that the wind wouldn't blow it out. When I finally succeeded, I looked up and realized I was surrounded by a ring of curious chickens (plus Belle, of course), all intently watching my efforts.

Some people move out to the country for privacy. I'll tell you, I've lived here most of my life, and I don't know the meaning of the word.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. That’s too funny. I can just see all the chickens and dog standing there, supervising. Yes, the animals are always in our business, always eager to “help.”

When we were building fence and an enclosure for our new goat, the goats were so much help. They unwrapped everything for us, especially things that needed to stay wrapped. Ate one receipt, took down anything we had setting up but not secured, and meandered off with various tools. I guess the LGD decided he needed to help too and carried our fence clips away. We were overwhelmed with their assistance.


----------



## Rancho Draco

That is too funny! I agree, privacy is not something often found here.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

@FizzyGoats and @Rancho Draco we would be lost without all the help and oversight our animals give us! How would we ever get anything done?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

We got snow again yesterday. For some reason, the chickens aren't particularly bothered by snow when it's falling, only when it's on the ground. So they were wandering in and out of the chicken house. Belle looked at them like, "are you crazy? I'm out here because my person is out here, but what's your reason?"


----------



## GoofyGoat

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> We got snow again yesterday. For some reason, the chickens aren't particularly bothered by snow when it's falling, only when it's on the ground. So they were wandering in and out of the chicken house. Belle looked at them like, "are you crazy? I'm out here because my person is out here, but what's your reason?"
> View attachment 223584


Great picture! You have such a beautiful farm, I love your pictures!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love how Belle is looking at them.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

GoofyGoat said:


> Great picture! You have such a beautiful farm, I love your pictures!


Thank you! 


FizzyGoats said:


> I love how Belle is looking at them.


Yeah, she was not sure what to think!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Huckleberry enjoys the last of the tree hay








Sunday the watch goat, atop her lookout mound.








The not-so-little girls








































Cleo says, "hey, I want in the picture, too!"


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

A few recent sleet and snow pictures


----------



## MadHouse

I love your beautiful pictures, as always. You can make even sleet weather look beautiful through your photos.


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Thanks, guys! I'm glad you enjoy the photos! I admit, I do enjoy the wild weather. Though I am glad that, this winter, we've had a good number of mild, sunny days as well.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goats on a log


----------



## FizzyGoats

The perfect goat activity center. Love it.


----------



## MadHouse

So cool!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the play center.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

A few days after I took the above photo, the little girls introduced a new activity of running up the log and jumping off. It is probably about 6 feet off the ground at the highest point, and they introduced a little flair by doing a midair twist and toss of the head. "Look at me! I am so cool!" 
I was too slow to get a video of it, and so far, they haven't repeated the performance. They must have just been extra spunky that day.


----------



## MadHouse

That is so cool! Tell them from me, they are so cool! 😎


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Some random recent photos
































I let the girls out for about an hour this afternoon. They treated themselves to an early spring tonic in my herb garden (also helping me get ahead on my pruning). They smelled so good afterward, especially Sil, who used the rosemary bush to scratch an itch on top of her head and got nicely scented in the process. She was right there with the others, too, despite her big belly. I was impressed with the way she hefted herself off the ground to get at the honeysuckle growing along the fence.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> That is so cool! Tell them from me, they are so cool! 😎


I will let them know that MadHouse thinks they're cool! I'm sure they'll be pleased with themselves.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Very pretty! I love that picture of the sky.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> Very pretty! I love that picture of the sky.


Thanks! I love being able to see the sunsets from the kitchen door!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

I just love all your photos!


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful pictures!! 🤩 
Sil looks very very ready to go!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Thank you @FizzyGoats @MadHouse @toth boer goats ! 
Yes, Sil looks like she could about pop. But still no babies! At least she is happy and healthy this year, and I'm so grateful for that! 

Here are a few pictures from yesterday. It was a beautiful, sunny morning. I've been taking the mornings a little slower, since I'm up several times a night to peer at Sil and make sure that she's still not in labor.  I just sat in the sun with Belle and one of the cats and drank my coffee yesterday. It was nice!
































The girls are so excited about the GREEN GRASS!


----------



## MadHouse

I am happy for your girls! Yay for green grass!!
The only thing green here is spruce. And it is wayy to cold to drink coffee outside, but we do have sunshine too!
All your animals look happy!


----------



## FizzyGoats

How do all your pictures look like they belong in frames? I love each little captured moment. 

We are getting a bit of green here too. My does ignore the grass and are still rooting through dry leaves for sprouting tree nuts but the buck likes the grass.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, happy goats.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations on green grass! We got some storm damage in our pine trees from our ice storm that came through and the does are enjoying their clean up job


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Thanks, guys, for all the nice comments! I realized a never responded to you, and I feel kinda bad about that!
Everything continues to green up here. I'm working on enclosing a very hilly/eroded area that has lots of Multiflora rose and other delightful things for the goats to enjoy. Until that fence gets done, I'm just letting them out whenever and wherever I can. Tonight, they enjoyed what the cow pasture woods had to offer.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cute!


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww they look so happy it’s finally spring!


----------



## FizzyGoats

The little ones aren’t so little any more! They all look great. And certainly are loving life at your farm. Great pics!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy goats.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> The little ones aren’t so little any more! They all look great. And certainly are loving life at your farm. Great pics!


Thanks! I haven't weighed them lately, but they are definitely hefty! They are just low maintenance, healthy, growthy kids, and I am so thankful.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> Cute!





Goatastic43 said:


> Aww they look so happy it’s finally spring!





toth boer goats said:


> Happy goats.


Thanks, guys! Yes, they are happy about all the green stuff coming up!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Low maintenance and healthy is the perfect combination.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The babies feel so grown up, eating with the big goats.
















It's very fun to watch the yearlings interact with the new kids. Cleo has zero patience for them. If they get on her nerves, she just wallops them. Sunday, on the other hand, gets roped into playing headbutting games pretty often, and she is really gentle and nice with them. Beaut sometimes gets pulled into the games, too . 
Recently, I watched the black kid walk over to where Sunday was laying down, chewing her cud, and pick on her til she got up and played with him. He is also the one who runs along behind Sil and tries to grab a teat and nurse while walking.  


The boys get some fresh grass








Some dramatic storm clouds over the pasture








And I have some new layers in my hair, courtesy of the black and tan buckling. He always tries to nibble on my braid. I had no idea he would actually chew a big chunk out of it!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## toth boer goats

😱


----------



## FizzyGoats

The littles look so cute eating with the bigs! And it is funny how the different yearling interact with their “annoying” little herd mates. 

Oh no, a goat hair cut. I’ve had a few chunky layers chomped into my hair as well. It’s never a great look. They are terrible hairstylists.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> The littles look so cute eating with the bigs! And it is funny how the different yearling interact with their “annoying” little herd mates.
> 
> Oh no, a goat hair cut. I’ve had a few chunky layers chomped into my hair as well. It’s never a great look. They are terrible hairstylists.


Goat yoga is a thing. I wonder if goat hairstyling could become the next thing?  I feel like I've seen goofier trends.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Try it out. Open your goat salon and you’ll probably make a ridiculous amount of money for goats giving equally ridiculous haircuts.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

It's been a rainy few days, but the boys are back out on the land and very happy about it. 
















Every spring, Huckleberry gets stir crazy and turns into an absolute terror. That is my signal that they need to get out in the pasture. After a few days of roaming the woods, he is back to being sweet and cuddly again.








Pippi is practicing to be a cow. 
She figured out that the cows leave some spilled feed in the milking stanchion, so she goes over there and cleans it up. I usually end up having to bodily lift her front legs, pull her out of the cow stanchion, and bundle her back into the goat pen.








Josie and Beaut. Photogenic as always.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Great pictures! I love your mini cow😉 what a good cleaner-upper you have.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Pippi is so funny. I can’t imagine Huckleberry being a terror. He’s so lovable! Those are all great pictures. You and your goats are so photogenic.


----------



## MadHouse

I always love your updates, stories and pictures! 
Your farm sounds so much fun!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

GoofyGoat said:


> Great pictures! I love your mini cow😉 what a good cleaner-upper you have.


Thanks! Those preggo mamas don't pass up any chance to eat.


FizzyGoats said:


> Pippi is so funny. I can’t imagine Huckleberry being a terror. He’s so lovable! Those are all great pictures. You and your goats are so photogenic.


Aw, thanks! Huckleberry is like the child in the poem, 'when he is good, he is very, very good, and when he is bad, he is horrid'. The reason you haven't seen any pictures with him in a while is because I might have lost an eye if I sat on the ground with him. But now he's gentle and nice again. 


MadHouse said:


> I always love your updates, stories and pictures!
> Your farm sounds so much fun!


I'm glad you enjoy my posts! I always like seeing what your crew is up to, also!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love 💕


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> Love 💕


Thank you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Look! We are big goats now!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, they look very happy.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, they’re eating like big goaties now. They are so cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

@FizzyGoats @toth boer goats Yes, they are big stuff now, and take all the goat things very seriously!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I have yard goats for a few days, while the boys clear out this wood line.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Get to work, boys! 

At least they truly love their job.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The boys did a great job clearing the woods. I'm trying to keep the honeysuckle at least nominally beaten back, so I can plant stuff in there. I've got iris and surprise lilies. I think it would be nice to add daffodils. 
Here are Pippi, Cleo, and Beaut, waiting at the gate.








We have barn swallows trying to decide if they want to nest in our barn. One was checking out the goat stall, and Cleo and Beaut were fascinated. They were locked on to that bird, following its every move. Then Belle noticed, and she started watching it, too. I wish I could have gotten a video, but I was milking. We have hours of entertainment for the whole family here.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The crew








Pregnant Pippi just wants some extra love
















My goats really have a tough life








Sil is such a good mom and really loves her babies...








...even when they bodily prevent her from eating 








I fell in love with Sunday's cute face when she was a baby. She's still pretty adorable.


----------



## Tanya

H7ckleberry Finn comes to mind


----------



## Tanya




----------



## FizzyGoats

Yes, they have such a tough life. Hahaha. 

I could just imagine the goats and dogs fascinated by the bird. Too funny. 

They all look so good and those babies are getting big!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> H7ckleberry Finn comes to mind


I actually had a Huckleberry and a Finn. Finn went on to a new home, but I still have Huckleberry 


FizzyGoats said:


> Yes, they have such a tough life. Hahaha.
> 
> I could just imagine the goats and dogs fascinated by the bird. Too funny.
> 
> They all look so good and those babies are getting big!


Thanks! Yeah, Sil's babies will be ready to wean about the time Pippi has her kids. Crazy how fast it goes by!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Sil's black kid demonstrates the nursing from behind while walking technique. 








Goats in a row








The ears are strong in this corner 








Big world, little goat








Cleo...








Oh, Cleo


----------



## MadHouse

What a great technique to learn when you’re a goat kid on the move!! 😆 

I love your pictures! So much green, such happy goats (well, except when you have to scream for attention).


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful and happy goats.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> What a great technique to learn when you’re a goat kid on the move!! 😆
> 
> I love your pictures! So much green, such happy goats (well, except when you have to scream for attention).


Thank you! Yes, we are all enjoying the green! Cleo is such a loud mouth. She always has something to say, but she is one of my most charming and endearing girls. I love having her around. 


toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful and happy goats.


Thank you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Bit of a sad and happy update. 
Mikros, Sil's tiny buckling, did not make it. I am not entirely sure what happened. I had suggested that they treat him for coccidia, but I believe he passed away before they could do it. It is sad, but also a bit of a relief. I could maybe have kept him going, but I know I would have run myself ragged feeding and caring for him on top of everything else I am working on at the moment. My nephew had already decided that he wanted to switch Mikros out for one of his big brothers, so I just gave him Sil's black and white kid. I think the nephew earned it. He put a lot of time into that little one. The black and white kid is going to be named Hercules. He has never ailed a thing, so I think he will do well. 

Last photos before I took Hercules to his new home. 
















Another nephew helped with chores on Memorial Day. He put on my dad's sun hat, and was a 'cowboy'.


----------



## alwaystj9

Funny how "Cowboy" sounds so much more impressive than "Goatboy"!
Great pix, sorry for your loss of Mikros.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

alwaystj9 said:


> Funny how "Cowboy" sounds so much more impressive than "Goatboy"!
> Great pix, sorry for your loss of Mikros.


Thank you! Yes, 'Goatboy' just doesn't have the same ring to it. 
I am still feeling sad whenever I think about Mikros, even though I got the news several days ago. He was such a sweet little dude. He probably would have ended up a permanent lawn ornament if he'd come back here and wreaked havoc on the garden.


----------



## Boer Mama

Sorry for the little one… I just have to say all your goats and your place look beautiful 😍
They sure do live a rough life 😂
I hope your nephew loves Hercules even more ❤


----------



## Goatastic43

Beautiful pictures! I’m sorry about Mikros


----------



## MadHouse

So sorry about Mikros. Hugs to you!

Your crew is gorgeous as always! I am glad your nephews love goats too!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Thanks, everyone! He is the first goat I've ever lost. And he wasn't even living here! But...I knew it would happen someday. 
Here's a very grainy photo of Josie and Beaut hanging out this morning. The two of them are so cute together.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m sorry about Mikros. Even though he didn’t live there any more, I know it’s still hard. 

Your pictures and goats are so beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗 Beautiful


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m sorry about Mikros. Even though he didn’t live there any more, I know it’s still hard.
> 
> Your pictures and goats are so beautiful!


Thanks, @FizzyGoats !


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Hello in there!








Belle and Kittikin, waiting for their milk


----------



## toth boer goats

Love ❤


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Sunday afternoon, I was so tired. Went down the hill to check on Pippi, and just sat down and didn't get up for a while. The girls all came over to say hello.
























Beaut strikes a pose








From the pasture...
Venus' looking glass








Oxeye Daisy








Not sure if these belonged to a hawk or to an owl








And a mourning cloak butterfly came to visit in the barn last night.


----------



## Goatastic43

Beautiful pictures! Your so good at that! Beaut’s pose is absolutely the best!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> Beautiful pictures! Your so good at that! Beaut’s pose is absolutely the best!


Thank you! And yes, she looks so elegant. Sitting in the midst of the droppings.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Gave Sil and Sunday haircuts today. I am hoping it will keep them a bit more comfortable. They both suffer in the heat. I had never used clippers before in my life, so they both look a little choppy. I think they enjoyed the experience, though. Sil was totally happy and relaxed. Sunday was apprehensive at first, but settled down.

Is that all my hair on the floor?
















I think Belle was a little disappointed that there weren't any hoof trimmings to eat. Normally, if the goats are on the stand for a prolonged time, it's because I'm doing hooves. I saw her sniffing the hair piles disappointedly...hair just doesn't taste the same.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Thank you! And yes, she looks so elegant. Sitting in the midst of the droppings.


But Beuat is telling us about those droppings, about how she is the only goat that makes droppings look good....


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> But Beuat is telling us about those droppings, about how she is the only goat that makes droppings look good....


Yep, you're right about that! She can pull off the look


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

They're all watching me through the window.








My happy place


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

I love that “happy place” photo. Such a great feel to it.


----------



## MadHouse

It looks like it is not only YOUR happy place. 💜


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> I love that “happy place” photo. Such a great feel to it.


Thanks! I think the black and white turned out nice. 


MadHouse said:


> It looks like it is not only YOUR happy place. 💜


Yeah, I think we all enjoy the barn.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I haven't spent much time just sitting with my goats lately. It feels like there's always too much to do. But this morning, I took some time for them. I think Cleo and Sunday were needing some love. Luckily, I am not a stickler for personal space, nor do I suffer from claustrophobia.


----------



## MadHouse

Three pretty faces. 😊
Everyone needs love! 💕


----------



## Tanya

Yeah. They always need love. Beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## Boer Mama

Personal space? What’s that? 😅
If I’m inside there’s the 2 legged kids, the cat, the dog. Outside there’s everything else 😂

looks like your goats enjoyed the time you took to spend with them 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, they were happy to have some mom time. So cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goats going home (slowly)








A wild Sunday in her natural habitat.








The sunset last night was spectacular!








Sil is not normally a big snuggler, but she parked her bony knees on my lap and hung out for a while.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> Three pretty faces. 😊
> Everyone needs love! 💕


Aw, thanks! 


Tanya said:


> Yeah. They always need love. Beautiful


❤


Boer Mama said:


> Personal space? What’s that? 😅
> If I’m inside there’s the 2 legged kids, the cat, the dog. Outside there’s everything else 😂
> 
> looks like your goats enjoyed the time you took to spend with them 🥰


Yep! Never a lonely moment. It's funny, people ask me if my goats are 'just pets', and I have to think about it. Well, the _goats_ think they're pets!


FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, they were happy to have some mom time. So cute.


I think they were starting to feel a little neglected.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😉


----------



## FizzyGoats

That picture of Sil snuggling is enough to melt the heart. And wow, what a sunset.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

An assortment of recent goat photos. I can't believe how big these yearlings are getting! Sunday is already taller than her mom. Beaut and Cleo don't seem as big, but I think that's because I'm comparing them to Josie, who is huge. And they will still grow for another year and a half or so.
Already making plans for breeding season, which will be here before I know it.
Classic Beaut and Josie pose








I know there's a way to work this light switch...








Rosie and Ollie, being little darlings. They do the craziest antics when they're not sleepy, but it's hard to get photos because they are fast!
















We finally got some decent rains. June was a pretty dry month. I think the plants are all happy. This means local farmers should get another couple good hay cuttings, too, so that is good news for all!








The monarda is fabulous this year. The goats don't really eat it, but the bees are loving it. And the goats look pretty standing amid the flowers.


----------



## MadHouse

It is amazing how quickly the little ones grow!
Rosie and Ollie are adorable! Love the ears! 🥰 
Lovely greenery, the goats must be in heaven!
Monarda has a nice scent to it too.


----------



## MellonFriend

I know monarda as bee balm, I'm assuming that's the same thing. It is beautiful and so are the goats!


----------



## FizzyGoats

The monarda makes a beautiful setting! We are still waiting for our rain. Even the old timers can’t remember a season this dry. 

Rosie and Ollie are so adorable. And you have a goat studying to be an electrician. That’ll come in handy.


----------



## Boer Mama

I know it as bee balm too… very pretty 😊
Your goats have such lovely walks… I bet fall is great too!


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😁


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Cleo thinks this is the best way to use the hay feeder. And that is the babies' favorite napping spot, until they're big enough to get up into the feed bunk.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

She likes the hay "bits and pieces" the best.


----------



## FizzyGoats

She is such a nut. I love it!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Yes, monarda and bee balm are the same thing. There are a number of different varieties. I think this one is _monarda fistulosa_. I love walking through it! I have counted about 6 bumblebees just on one small patch.
The fall colors should be nice down there, too. Lots of sumac, which will turn a lovely deep red.

And Cleo is becoming one of my favorites. She is always doing goofy, slightly weird things that make me laugh. Sometimes she just lounges in the hay feeder, not eating, using it kinda like an easy chair. I guess that position is comfortable for her?


----------



## Boer Mama

I really like sumac the fall! I tried transplanting some when I moved out here.. they sucker bad so there’s always some to transplant. Lol
Horses cribbed on some and then I got goats so I only have 1 that has survived- and it’s growing funny cus the horses reached over the fence and chomped the top! 😅
But my Sumac bush has lots of cones and I hot iced the pollinators really like it in the early stages. And I know the birds like it when they berry out in the fall… they’re so colorful with the red cones and orange and yellow leaves 😍


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, very pretty.


----------



## The Goat

Beautiful I enjoyed the story of how the girls fought you for what they thot was there freedoms and then when they went with you they found what real freedom is like


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Boer Mama said:


> I really like sumac the fall! I tried transplanting some when I moved out here.. they sucker bad so there’s always some to transplant. Lol
> Horses cribbed on some and then I got goats so I only have 1 that has survived- and it’s growing funny cus the horses reached over the fence and chomped the top! 😅
> But my Sumac bush has lots of cones and I hot iced the pollinators really like it in the early stages. And I know the birds like it when they berry out in the fall… they’re so colorful with the red cones and orange and yellow leaves 😍
> View attachment 233352


Oh, look at all those cool little pollinators! Love it!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The Goat said:


> Beautiful I enjoyed the story of how the girls fought you for what they thot was there freedoms and then when they went with you they found what real freedom is like


Yeah, there's probably a moral in that for a lot us...especially me.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

This dude went HOME yesterday! 
I was not sure how crossbreed bucklings would sell, so I was planning to take them to the processor if need be. I'd had him listed various places for nearly a month, and very little interest, so I had called about taking him in to be processed. Then, on Saturday, someone contacted me about him. They came out yesterday and got him. A lovely family with a nice farm, just getting started with a herd of dairy goats. I am so happy this dude gets his own herd. He has really grown up nicely.


----------



## Boer Mama

Awe, he gets his happy ending 💕🎉🍀


----------



## toth boer goats

That is wonderful, YAY 😁


----------



## The Goat

Yay! Congrats little guy


----------



## MadHouse

That is great news for you and him!
Around here, lots of people sell crossbred goats. There must be advantages to that, that people recognize.


----------



## FizzyGoats

He’s a handsome fella. So glad he found a great home. That had to be a relief.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

My boys are doing weed control at a friend's house. They are looking so good! Even Alf, who had a challenging first year, is starting to grow out and looks healthy. He is still pretty gangly, but he will also most likely grow for another year or two. 
My friends bought this rather interesting property where a guy used to raise deer. They have been working on cleaning it up, but there is just an insane amount of stuff everywhere. My boys don't seem to mind, though. I may be bringing them home soon, as they have done a pretty good job at clearing the area they've been living in. The friends said there is another wooded area that they could go into, but the fence needs to be repaired. I'm not sure if that's going to happen, so I just took the boys a hay bale yesterday to tide them over for a while.
I tried to get some nice photos of the bucks, but was only marginally successful.
























Classic Huckleberry 








More classic Huckleberry 








So, if I figure out how this gate latch works, can I come home with you?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Boer Mama said:


> Awe, he gets his happy ending 💕🎉🍀





toth boer goats said:


> That is wonderful, YAY 😁





The Goat said:


> Yay! Congrats little guy


Thanks! Yes, I'm happy! And I think he will be happy to have his own herd of does to breed this fall. 


MadHouse said:


> That is great news for you and him!
> Around here, lots of people sell crossbred goats. There must be advantages to that, that people recognize.


I have loved my crossbreed kids this year! I feel that they have been very hardy, with the exception of Sil's tiny triplet, and have grown well, not had any major parasite or cocci issues, and just really been easy. But they do look a little unique, and I think a lot of people have breed loyalty and like their goats to all have a uniform breed appearance.


FizzyGoats said:


> He’s a handsome fella. So glad he found a great home. That had to be a relief.


Yeah, going to the processor isn't the end of the world at all. Every year I tell myself I'll just take kids to the processor or the auction barn if they don't sell. But then they all turn out nicer than I expect.


----------



## The Goat

That’s a fun Adventure


----------



## FizzyGoats

Those are great pics. And that deer fence is amazing. At least you know they won’t be jumping the fence. Lol. It’s so nice that they get a new adventure and new forage for a while and you get to help someone clear their land a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The cuddle corner


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The Goat said:


> That’s a fun Adventure





FizzyGoats said:


> Those are great pics. And that deer fence is amazing. At least you know they won’t be jumping the fence. Lol. It’s so nice that they get a new adventure and new forage for a while and you get to help someone clear their land a bit.


Yeah, I was happy to give our pastures a break. Some of them had been overworked by the pigs, so it was nice to keep the animals off them for a few months. 
The boys are home now. They look so good. I will have to get some more photos of them to share.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! I love the cuddle corner! 🥰


----------



## The Goat

Awww


----------



## Boer Mama

Love it 🥰


----------



## Tanya

As always such beautiful pictures


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The boys are back in town

















Like mother, like daughter 








Girls! Get off the grass! 
















Rosie's ears are one of myncurrent favorite things.


----------



## The Goat

Yay


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, how precious.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Love all your goats! 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama

The boys are back in town and the girls just wanna have fun 🎶 
You getting ready to breed?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> How cute.





MadHouse said:


> Aww! I love the cuddle corner! 🥰





The Goat said:


> Awww





Boer Mama said:


> Love it 🥰





Tanya said:


> As always such beautiful pictures


Thanks! They looked so cozy, I wanted to get in there with them.


----------



## Boer Mama

I don’t blame you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The Goat said:


> Yay


Yeah, I am happy to have my boys back. I missed them. 


toth boer goats said:


> Aww, how precious.


Thanks!


Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Love all your goats! 🥰


Thank you! I love them too. They are usually my favorite part of the day. 


Boer Mama said:


> The boys are back in town and the girls just wanna have fun 🎶
> You getting ready to breed?


Yes, but probably not soon enough to suit my goats. I am hoping to hold off breeding till November and December, so I can have babies when it's warm.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Just thought I'd share some random recent photos. Things are going along pretty nicely here. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Beautiful pics! I love your Jersey! 😊


----------



## Boer Mama

Babies are growing big! Everyone looks healthy and happy 😁❤🍀


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Beautiful pics! I love your Jersey! 😊


Thanks! She belongs to my sister. So I mostly just look at her and occasionally milk.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Boer Mama said:


> Babies are growing big! Everyone looks healthy and happy 😁❤🍀


They are! Ollie, Pippi's buckling, is the fattest kid I've ever seen, and her kids are always quite porky. I will have to get a photo that really showcases his chubs at some point.


----------



## toth boer goats

Love ❤


----------



## Jubillee

They look great and so happy! Beautiful. I love the jersey pic!


----------



## Goatastic43

I was wondering where you were! I missed seeing your wonderful pictures! Beautiful as ever and I agree! The Jersey picture is adorable lol.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Such beautiful pics. I especially love the ones with the little one and the goats. So sweet. And the cow peeking over the door, so adorable.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> Love ❤


Aw, thanks!


Jubillee said:


> They look great and so happy! Beautiful. I love the jersey pic!


Thanks! The jerseys are so pretty. 


Goatastic43 said:


> I was wondering where you were! I missed seeing your wonderful pictures! Beautiful as ever and I agree! The Jersey picture is adorable lol.


Glad you enjoyed the photos. I have been fine. Just busy! 


FizzyGoats said:


> Such beautiful pics. I especially love the ones with the little one and the goats. So sweet. And the cow peeking over the door, so adorable.


Thank you! Some of my neices and nephews were over that day, and one of my nephews is really fascinated with the goats. They thought he was pretty cool, too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Last night's golden glow. It is definitely beginning to feel a bit fallish here.








Cleo the magnificent 
























I did the bucklings' hooves last night. I usually don't mess with hooves much over the summer, as they get no grain and usually keep their feet worn down with all the walking around to forage. So it's been months since I last trimmed them. They were both so good. Everyone was just in a really mellow, goofy mood yesterday. The main difficulty was getting Alf to stand back so I actually had room to work on Linus' feet. 








Alf the cuddle bug. He had his head on my shoulder while I was doing his front feet. He may end up being one of my very sweetest goats.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I LOVE your pics they are so good!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Oh my goodness that last picture cracked me up! Such a goofball. Your goats are so pretty 😍


----------



## toth boer goats

Love ❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

Your goats are so good. Mine are pains if they run out of food while I’m trimming hooves. They don’t just stand still like good little goaties unless bribed to do so.

And those pictures, wow. A couple of them look like paintings. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Beaut must have hit a growth spurt. She's almost as tall as her mom now, and Josie is my biggest girl so far.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I LOVE your pics they are so good!





Rancho Draco said:


> Oh my goodness that last picture cracked me up! Such a goofball. Your goats are so pretty 😍


Thanks, guys! Glad you enjoy the photos. They are so goofy with ropes, string, or anything like that. They've just gotta mess with it.


FizzyGoats said:


> Your goats are so good. Mine are pains if they run out of food while I’m trimming hooves. They don’t just stand still like good little goaties unless bribed to do so.
> 
> And those pictures, wow. A couple of them look like paintings. Just gorgeous.


Thank you! The light this time of year is just perfect.
Not all my goats are this good! Surprisingly, the boys, who are handled the least, are often the best about getting their feet done. I think the girls are too emotional and easily offended. Whereas the boys really don't care much what you do, as long as you pet them afterwards.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Is that a mineral feeder in the first pic? The second does depth is gorgeous 😍


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Is that a mineral feeder in the first pic? The second does depth is gorgeous 😍


Yes, that is part of my cafeteria style mineral feeder system.
Thanks! That is Pippi, and she is a pretty girl. I've always gotten pretty kids from her, too.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Yes, that is part of my cafeteria style mineral feeder system.
> Thanks! That is Pippi, and she is a pretty girl. I've always gotten pretty kids from her, too.


I would love more pics of it, if you don’t mind.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I would love more pics of it, if you don’t mind.


You can see more photos of it here. Anyone feed individual minerals - Our journey
I haven't come up with a great way to keep the goats from walking on the feeders, so that is still an issue from time to time.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> You can see more photos of it here. Anyone feed individual minerals - Our journey
> I haven't come up with a great way to keep the goats from walking on the feeders, so that is still an issue from time to time.


 Thank you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Some photos of the boys. Little Ollie started chasing the does, so I carefully introduced him to the big boys. They seem fairly harmonious together, and they definitely have plenty to eat right now!























Alf is always flirting with Ollie. 🤭 When Alf hassles him too much, one of the other big boys will come and chase Alf away. I think Alf will get very excited when he has some real does to breed in a couple months.
























Trying to get some good photos of the bucks. I am really pleased with how they are both looking. I need to still work on getting those good angles, though. 
















And here are the girls on parade. I've started stand training my yearlings. I got a second goat stand in trade for some guinea keets, so I can have 2 goats on stands at the same time. The yearlings are so thrilled to come into the barn and get their handful of feed pellets once a day.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice and they look happy 😆


----------



## FizzyGoats

Alf is going to be so happy when he finally has his time to shine with the ladies. I’m glad the big boys welcomed Ollie in the buck club without any hassle. Your bucks look great. And a milk stand for some keets sounds like a great trade!


----------

